# Being very overweight.



## Flame (Jan 18, 2021)

When i see a person who is very overweight who is young too, first that comes to mind is what happened or didn't happen that person that made them become so overweight?

This thread is more to get an understanding why someone might gain so much weight its not a bashing or weight shaming.

One thing i hear is genetics, which i believe and most science research confirm unless its a very rare disease. most people should be able to lose weight with good diet and exercise.

Sugar is the number one enemy of the human race imo. not a country which your government leaders said or what was written in a book how many years ago.


your thoughts?


----------



## Ricken (Jan 18, 2021)

In two people I've known, family was the primary factor for them; frankly family is my primary factor as well, I'm _underweight_ myself.  An unhealthy upbringing encourages an unhealthy lifestyle.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 18, 2021)

Covid 19 is actual Number One on the List of many,many People "Why I am eating so much...."

I have no Idea why,since last February 2020,my Eating Behavior has suffered something recently.....


----------



## Doran754 (Jan 18, 2021)

Being a healthy weight and maintaining it is hard work, that's why the vast majority of people are not.

*Goes back to my ice cream*


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2021)

The food is the big part of the problem as well as other factors of course. Convenience food is designed to be as addictive as possible while at the same time supplying massive calories but not much nutrition. This is why you have very overweight people who are actually deficient in all sorts of vitamins and other things despite eating loads. This is the first time in history that the poorest people are generally the fattest. People are lazy, do not want to cook, take no exercise, are addicted to all sorts damaging sugars and fats and underestimate how much they actually eat. Drink also plays a big part in it, be it soft drinks, sugar loaded smoothies, starbucks or just plain alcohol. People are obsessed with drinking tons of horrible shit that just makes everything worse for them and makes them get huge.


----------



## Flame (Jan 18, 2021)

shamzie said:


> Being a healthy weight and maintaining it is hard work, that's why the vast majority of people are not.
> 
> *Goes back to my ice cream*



So how did people manage it for years upon years upon years. now with the tech which you can track your calories and knowledge on how much to walk a day. but in the last 50 years the human race is too good for some hard work.

I'm not talking about getting a eight pack or looking like Henry Cavill or Chris Evans or being bit overweight. im talking about people who are 5'7 who weigh 200kg.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)

it can heavily factor with genetics. I myself have the opposite end of the spectrum. (under weight) I can eat a fuck ton of crap. and maybe only put a pound on. And it's genetics within the family since my mother (before I was born) and my grandfather had the same issue. Once under weight, it's a pain in the ass to actually get normal weight. So I wouldn't be surprised the opposite end of the spectrum applies


----------



## Flame (Jan 18, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> it can heavily factor with genetics. I myself have the opposite end of the spectrum. (under weight) I can eat a fuck ton of crap. and maybe only put a pound on. And it's genetics within the family since my mother (before I was born) and my grandfather had the same issue. Once under weight, it's a pain in the ass to actually get normal weight. So I wouldn't be surprised the opposite end of the spectrum applies



genetics which make you overweight is very very rare. unless you have Bardet-Biedl syndrome and Prader-Willi syndrome.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)

The other day I saw this very overweight child being fed pizza by his very overweight looked to be grandma. I feel sorry for him he will have to correct the problems for himself created by others. Not that there's anything wrong with pizza for a kid occasionally but I had no reason not to assume he gets to eat whatever he wants all the time. 

I don't have kids and won't be able to but if I did I would make them exercise and even lift weights. Some people think of lifting weights as big heavy weights that only Arnold can lift no just weights to keep your bones strong. I believe anyone age 14 to age 80 should be doing some kind of strength training. How you look in the mirror is only a small part of the entire reason it makes your mind stronger and stronger bones means better overall health against every disease. It really is worth it even more than doing cardio which I also do but if I could only do one it would be weights.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)

and also depression effects people differently. Some cases depression makes people eat more. In my case, depression severely suppresses my appetite.
Only recently have I actually entered a weight just barely normal. I was under weight by 17 pounds for about 7 years.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Really speaking obesity is a multi layered issue. Since depression, finances, location, family ties, and genetics all play a role.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2021)

Flame said:


> So how did people manage it for years upon years upon years. now with the tech which you can track your calories and knowledge on how much to walk a day. but in the last 50 years the human race is too good for some hard work.
> 
> I'm not talking about getting a eight pack or looking like Henry Cavill or Chris Evans or being bit overweight. im talking about people who are 5'7 who weigh 200kg.



People were far more active back in the day, physical jobs were more of a thing for most people unlike now. They didn't have all of these distractions that we do now that just eat up all of your time, sitting in front of a TV or computer for hours was not a thing. Food was better and less processed, it was more nutrient dense and not designed to be addictive as fuck so people actually felt satisfied after they ate.  

Also have you ever seen a show called secret eaters? It is pretty interesting and there are lots of episodes on youtube. All of the people who go on the show insist they barely eat a thing but they get followed and have cameras in their house and stuff. Absolutely all of them eat like pigs pretty much all day long and they are oblivious to it.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm obese, so what do you think about me?  I weigh about 248lbs at 5'9" or 5'10".  I've been treated like shit in the ps3 scene, so I eat sometimes..  I now exercise with a trainer, whom I see tomorrow in fact.  I don't look fat, I have big arms from weight lifting in the past.


----------



## Flame (Jan 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I'm obese, so what do you think about me?  I weigh about 248lbs at 5'9" or 5'10".  I've been treated like shit in the ps3 scene, so I eat sometimes..  I now exercise with a trainer, whom I see tomorrow in fact.  I don't look fat, I have big arms from weight lifting in the past.



what do you mean what i think of you?

i think you are a great guy. even better that you are trying to improve yourself. 

someones character is not based on they weight.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 18, 2021)

I love foid and I was overweight when I was 11 years old, so I've been there.
I have my own thoughts.
For instance, that HOME&HEALTH show about fat people always shows traumatized people. For instance, women who appears on the show have gone through a raping and men are abused guys.
So before shaming someone for it's weiggt, be sure to know it's past because you never know what they've gone through.

On the other hand, guys like this fucking disgust me:


I mean... yes, I'm prejudging this ***hoke, but I don't feel sympathy for people tgat acts like him and I would certainly fat shame this guy.

Then you have people whom are inactive and yet, they keep eating (unhealthy) food... those are fat because they want.
But they have the power to change their situation, the only thing they need is the will to do so.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 18, 2021)

Women who have PCOS can suffer quite badly from being overweight. Not only does having PCOS cause weight gain its also scientifically proven that it takes women with PCOS 4 times as much effort as women who don't have it to lose the weight.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)

Yeah to clarify if someone is overweight I am not judging them nor am I thinking they're lazy or any of that. However, someone who has been classified as overweight myself I believe you are wasting potential to be your best self with the right training. I have practically no stress anymore and my health is better than ever, and I just feel good about myself. Also I eat more than ever before yet I have more muscle and less fat than before. But I know weight lifting is not only not for everyone and there's people that do it inefficiently or just don't have to knowledge to do it properly. I got advice from people and have done a ton of research myself online.


----------



## Cryoraptor (Jan 18, 2021)

As others have pointed out, there's no one reason for it. If I had to take a shot at the biggest reasons, I would say the overabundance of sugary and fatty foods, and food in general, combined with the massively declined rates of physical exercise due to loss of manual labour and such. If most people did just a bit more exercise, it would help to counter the shit quality food we eat by quite a lot. Luckily, it's starting to be trendy to be fit and muscular again so more people, mostly young people are working out and making an effort to stay healthy.

Obviously, genetics does play a role as well; I am 6 foot, around 11 stone/70kg and probably eat more than most obese people. I have a very fast metabolism and it's so fast that I'm very resistant to the cold and feel the heat. I just produce so much extra body heat. It's a pain in the arse in the summer but I'd rather it be this way than be prone to getting overweight. Just like it's more than possible for me to put on weight in the form of muscle from working out, it's more than possible for people who put on weight easy to lose weight and keep it in check. You just have to be prepared to put the effort in. Blaming genetics and letting yourself die at 55 from heart disease is easy, but staying healthy and living until 85 requires work.


----------



## Flame (Jan 18, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Yeah to clarify if someone is overweight I am not judging them nor am I thinking they're lazy or any of that. However, someone who has been classified as overweight myself I believe you are wasting potential to be your best self with the right training. I have practically no stress anymore and my health is better than ever, and I just feel good about myself. Also I eat more than ever before yet I have more muscle and less fat than before. But I know weight lifting is not only not for everyone and there's people that do it inefficiently or just don't have to knowledge to do it properly.



i agree with everything you said 100%. welcome to gbatemp bro. 

I too do weight training and love it when ever i can.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)

Flame said:


> i agree with everything you said 100%. welcome to gbatemp bro.
> 
> I too do weight training and love it when ever i can.



Thanks! Long time lurker. Hacking is just as fun as weight lifting to me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2021)

Variety of things, some already covered.

"I have a condition" is a possibility but so vanishingly rare that it gets to be a joke, unless it really is Tourettes of the elbow. It is often also somewhat distinctive.

Some of the cheapest food is so laden with sugar and fat to make up for a lack of taste. Same for drinks which really piles it on if you are not careful, never mind going full American and going with actual fizzy drink as more than a treat. On the flip side if you are working all hours to provide for the kids then preprocessed crap which gets given instead is similarly laden. Fail further and fail to do portion control for said kid and... yeah.
Many of the cuts of meat eaten are also all but devoid of some quite necessary nutrition -- muscle meat is tasty if you can't cook well but you do want some nice organs and connective tissues (never mind the utter insanity that is cutting the fat off) which take a bit more effort to cook properly .
Eat enough of the sugar and fat and your body comes to expect it (whether you want to think you are at the behest of the bacteria in your digestive system or not is up to you, however the evidence is there if you want to go looking at fecal transplant long term results and comparing donors). This makes for a nice vicious circle.
Most people work in offices or boring things today, as opposed to trades and factories, and don't really walk anywhere either (in the US you might even struggle to walk anywhere courtesy of town planning). This goes for kids, which have the added problem of mediocre PE* and "OMG the world is scary for kids so keep them inside**" (this despite it being one of the safest points in history, medicine never better, and kids abducted off the street by strangers is dozens of times less likely than it being a relative to touch them in their no no square).

*when various militaries and medics note that the kids can't run and gain injuries otherwise associated with old people and completely unfit people then yeah.


**would someone let their 10 year old go down the park today? Once standard, now probably not even frowned upon but actually not unheard of for it to have the authorities called on you in some otherwise safe places. What about "come back when it is dinner time/street lights turn on/dark"?

Some have noted the habits of grandparents, parents and beyond, as well as early childhood, also play a role. Studies here on places in deepest, darkest nowhere (Norway being of the more interesting -- https://io9.gizmodo.com/how-an-1836-famine-altered-the-genes-of-children-born-d-1200001177 ) wherein if crops failed one year then you go hungry and the results for children born in famine vs not years being fun. This in addition to those knowing how to cook, or indeed not, being more limited than it might previously have been. What goes for this one I don't know -- surveys are a bit more limited and unreliable.


Start fat and you will probably also stay that way -- between said gut bacteria and millions of years of evolution saying "food is gonna get rare, gobble all you can while the going is good, don't use energy unless you have to" it does take a serious effort and actual physical pain. You also have the added bonus of perhaps never knowing anything else (I had a cold a few years back that knocked the wind out of me so to speak and saw me get out of puff that week running up some stairs and climbing some hills that the weeks immediately before and weeks after were fine... was horrifying) and also it is noted if your peers/family are fat then your chances of it also rise (divorce rates, smoking rates... many things are "socially contagious" for this one, though causation and correlation is a hard one to unpack here even if my gut, pun intended, is not going to go pure correlation for this one -- you eat like shit and deem it acceptable to be fat and it will rub off).


----------



## IC_ (Jan 18, 2021)

Flame said:


> When i see a person who is very overweight who is young too, first that comes to mind is what happened or didn't happen that person that made them become so overweight?
> 
> This thread is more to get an understanding why someone might gain so much weight its not a bashing or weight shaming.
> 
> ...


One of the possible reasons must be being addicted too all the junk foods because they are made to be addictive, and eating all those bad things while only sitting in front of a TV or a computer for most of your life. I don't blame the people themselves for that, it's the fault of humans making all that junk food to be unhealthy and addictive. Humans are destroying themselves.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2021)

Flame said:


> what do you mean what i think of you?
> 
> i think you are a great guy. even better that you are trying to improve yourself.
> 
> someones character is not based on they weight.



I'm not in the best of moods.  I've had it with psx place.  first, I lose my mod position, then I lose my dev position, and after all that, my intelligence is called into question by certain members.  I mean why am I still there?.  just because I know about the wii u, doesn't automatically make me qualified to help with the switch, so I don't.  I mean they both use tickets, so I must know about the switch automatically, right?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 18, 2021)

That why we need a virtual bike riding game, like gta v style but you really ride a stationary bike, with the bike moving around in game, like a "Pella" bike game version, that would be cool, and help me with my big ass too.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2021)

I even got chastised for linking to temp with a response to a question.  I link to psx place on here when I know a thread will help a member, but I got into trouble on place for what they called "advertising."


----------



## Issac (Jan 18, 2021)

I am a big guy. And I know the reason why too - sadness (I don't want to say "depression" since I haven't had that confirmed). But it started with barely being able to eat because of sadness, and then starting to eat again, and then eating bigger servings and more cookies and candy and sugary stuff. And soda, and energy drinks. I did change my lifestyle too: my earlier years of skateboarding were gone, I wasn't going swimming due to time constraints, and I stopped going to the exercise place (kinda like aerobics) when I broke my hand... and never started again due to time and money.

Then I just grew and grew and grew. And disliking who I became lead me to eat more, for comfort. Sugar and food always tasted good, and was a safe space in my mind. 

Eventually I plateaued at a certain weight, and from there, I am now working my way down again, by cutting some stuff, exercising more (5 minutes of exercise is better than 0), and the most important step in my opinion... What's that, you ask? Counting calories. Calories in vs Calories out.
This is such a good thing just to get a view of your eating habits. You'll see so clearly where the biggest culprits are. I did it before, but stopped for some random reason. Gonna pick it back up again.

I do have to say, I have always weighed a lot. I know the "big boned" thing is fake or whatever, but when I was skinny, I was still heavy. And according to BMI I have always been close to "overweight" when I was a skinny lad. 
Now I am "super mega fat" or whatever according to BMI, but I don't care about that


----------



## Cryoraptor (Jan 18, 2021)

Issac said:


> I am a big guy. And I know the reason why too - sadness (I don't want to say "depression" since I haven't had that confirmed). But it started with barely being able to eat because of sadness, and then starting to eat again, and then eating bigger servings and more cookies and candy and sugary stuff. And soda, and energy drinks. I did change my lifestyle too: my earlier years of skateboarding were gone, I wasn't going swimming due to time constraints, and I stopped going to the exercise place (kinda like aerobics) when I broke my hand... and never started again due to time and money.
> 
> Then I just grew and grew and grew. And disliking who I became lead me to eat more, for comfort. Sugar and food always tasted good, and was a safe space in my mind.
> 
> ...


Good on you for identifying the problem and not making excuses for it, and actually trying to do something about it


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 18, 2021)

sugar has been substituted for fat in so many convenience foods, it's easy to consume in sodas, it's by nature addictive, you always want to consume more.

losing weight is fine and fun when you see results, but often, it takes ages for results to show, which takes any motivation, making comfort food appealing again. also, excercise is hard. it's probably not the norm, but I so much as run more than a minute, i'll be dealing with muscle cramps for the next couple days. similar with pushups. i can easily do 12 and been trying to work my way up by doing 12 multiple times a day, but if go for more than that, more cramps. and i can't have those at work.
it's also hard while working in general. the only time i successfully lose a few pounds at all is if i happen to combine sickleave with vacation. cause then, i'm not wasting away 10 hours where i have to eat or feel like collapsing all day. and when i'm finally back home, i don't have the energy for much of anything.
most weight i lose, i do when i can spend two or three weeks with 14+ hours in bed, when i can sleep when feeling hungry and don't have to work hard.

then there's family. if parents are overweight in general, there's a real good chance they're cooking much more than you really need. and some will definitely shame you into eating to not let it go to waste.
i know i can't be the only person whose mother was extremely offended when i wouldn't want to partake in dinner or when i just didn't want to eat as much, that's likely true even if you're in a more healthy family.

i've been trying to get back to 160 pounds for years, but the closest i ever manage is 170. and no matter what i do then, it doesn't drop further. and I'll always eventually bounce back to 190-196. and i'm not even drinking soda.
also did calorie counting for a few months, when i got my samsung watch, got in my 10000 steps, less than 1700 calories a day on average, barely lost anything, then gave up counting as it was too much hassle. honestly, i feel like my body is shutting down stuff the moment it notices I'm consuming less so i'll still end up with +calories and what little exercise my body allows before cramping and putting me in pain for the week just doesn't seem to be cutting it :/
and when i think about that, i feel like i might as well indulge in a bag of chips. it's a cycle of sorts.


----------



## Issac (Jan 18, 2021)

Cryoraptor said:


> Good on you for identifying the problem and not making excuses for it, and actually trying to do something about it


Yeah, I think that's one important step! 
Find reasons or causes... not excuses.


----------



## Ace001 (Jan 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Covid 19 is actual Number One on the List of many,many People "Why I am eating so much...."
> 
> I have no Idea why,since last February 2020,my Eating Behavior has suffered something recently.....


I dont know what it is about working from home and just not wanting to get the virus that has caused me to get a few pounds. Like i get when i ate pre-covid since i used to work at a warehouse but now i ask myself why i even eat when i'm literally sitting in front of my PC Taking calls. It feels wrong but i know i gotta eat.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 18, 2021)

p1ng hit the nail on the head I think, it's a matter of people opting to eat loads of easy, non-nutritious foods and spending more and more time sedentary than moving around/exercising, whether that's because of a job that "requires" it or just generally being lazy or just a "family lifestyle" people are raised in. 

Sometimes that _can _be out of your control, ie people who have to kill themselves with low wage jobs and can't afford/don't have time for proper, non-processed foods or people who just don't know any better ("I only get salads from McDonalds, I only drink _diet_ sodas! I walk 2 miles a days, surely that's enough to work off all the food I eat! So why am I still fat???"). But I think in the majority of cases it's really down to people who just don't want to/can't bother to maintain their health (and almost assuredly not "I HAVE A CONDITION" or "IT'S ALL DOWN TO GENETICS I NEVER EAT FOOD YET HERE I AM 600LBS!"), especially when people might have gone most of their lives eating the junk that caused it in the first place. 

At my heaviest I used to border 300lbs for the most part, and it wasn't until about 4 years ago that I decided to really change my eating habits and lifestyle to start getting my health in order. I can certainly attest to it being a very difficult thing to remedy, given that I spent 20 or whatever years set in my ways, so I can understand when people say "it's just so hard", especially if you don't have the right motivation for it. It takes so long to lose the weight and it's so easy to gain it back, and that's really what kills it for a lot of people. It took me about 2.5 years to go from 280 to my target goal of 180, a "measly" 100lbs, and I nearly gave up halfway through when I hit a wall until my wife announced she was pregnant and I had something to push me past the remaining weight that I hit maybe 2-3 weeks before my daughter was born. 

...but unfortunately, my weight has been shooting back up this year as I've been falling back into my old habits once again . I went from about 180->240 since the whole pandemic started. It's been very depressing really, and I really need to start pushing myself to go back to the way I was.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2021)

Flame said:


> what do you mean what i think of you?
> 
> i think you are a great guy. even better that you are trying to improve yourself.
> 
> someones character is not based on they weight.



sorry, my friend.  I felt like someone on another site was trying to insult my intelligence.  it feels like he's always trying to prove me wrong.  I'm a very sensitive person, so sometimes I post in anger just to let it all out.  it wasn't directed towards you but at my frustration at the situation.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 21, 2021)

Consuming something like a Mountain Dew a day will certainly do the trick: lots of sugar to take in, all for that caffeine so I can hopefully get more done in one day.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 21, 2021)

I just finished my next exercise session.  it's definitely getting easier and fast.  my trainer tore her acl, so she couldn't stand.  we did both leg and arm exercises, so she could only describe the leg exercises to me.


----------



## Flame (Jan 21, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I just finished my next exercise session.  it's definitely getting easier and fast.  my trainer tore her acl, so she couldn't stand.  we did both leg and arm exercises, so she could only describe the leg exercises to me.



did you do deadlifts? i love doing deadlitfs.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 21, 2021)

Many people also fail to realize that portion control is also a huge factor. Eating until you're "full" or "stuffed" is eating too much. Smaller meals through-out the day (maybe 4 small meals) is better than 2 or 3 large meals.


----------



## Flame (Jan 21, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Many people also fail to realize that portion control is also a huge factor. Eating until you're "full" or "stuffed" is eating too much. Smaller meals through-out the day (maybe 4 small meals) is better than 2 or 3 large meals.



imo a good diet is 70% of the job of weight losing or building muscle or getting fit in general.


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 21, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> it can heavily factor with genetics,,,Once under weight, it's a pain in the ass to actually get normal weight. So I wouldn't be surprised the opposite end of the spectrum applies


Two-fold regarding genetics. You could have 2 people who eat the same and do the same amount of activity, but no telling if they will weigh the same amount, nor which would have more fat or more muscle, it all depends.

The 2nd is genetic traits like anxiety/compulsive eating etc. One person regardless of metabolism could be more likely to eat more and more often.

Maybe you get the 5'7/200kg by combining the two traits? And who knows what other traits can contribute as well.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 21, 2021)

I used to weigh around 270 lbs a year ago.
After 6 months, I lost 88 pounds to get to 182 lbs.

I didn't exercise. All I did is go switch my nutrition. I went low-carb (keto) and did intermittent fasting while also doing CICO. Worked like a charm, and best thing about it, it was a very comfortable journey,

Now, i exercise, doing strength training at home, to have a better physique. And of course, I have kept keeping my way of eating and I am still at it. The benefits have been too great, especially in my energy output.

Sugar is the number one enemy that fucks people's metabolism and unables them to breakdown fats for energy.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 21, 2021)

Flame said:


> did you do deadlifts? i love doing deadlitfs.


No deadlifts, but one or two squat like exercices.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 26, 2021)

@Flame , I just got done with another exercise regime.  we did deadlifts this time.    my back was getting sore, because we did many back and shoulder exercises.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 26, 2021)

Unhealthy crap like maccies and junk food is cheaper than healthier things.


----------



## Flame (Jan 28, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Flame , I just got done with another exercise regime.  we did deadlifts this time.    my back was getting sore, because we did many back and shoulder exercises.



Gyms are all closed here, so doing deadlifts is hard at the moment for me. but use resistance bands and dumbbells to do what ever i can.

but Great work buddy, keep going.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2021)

Flame said:


> Gyms are all closed here, so doing deadlifts is hard at the moment for me. but use resistance bands and dumbbells to do what ever i can.
> 
> but Great work buddy, keep going.



I've been considering building my own home gym and like a bench set is not as expensive as I would have thought. About $200 on amazon and of course that's all you need to do deadlifts or squats although you won't have the safety of a squat rack which is more expensive.  Squat racks about $400 on amazon. I know not everybody has the extra $200 or $400 right now but just a suggestion if you do.

Edit: meh I didn't do my research enough that doesn't include any weights I guess.


----------



## Flame (Jan 28, 2021)

JustJay said:


> I've been considering building my own home gym and like a bench set is not as expensive as I would have thought. About $200 on amazon and of course that's all you need to do deadlifts or squats although you won't have the safety of a squat rack which is more expensive.  Squat racks about $400 on amazon. I know not everybody has the extra $200 or $400 right now but just a suggestion if you do.
> 
> Edit: meh I didn't do my research enough that doesn't include any weights I guess.



Resistance bands.

for me its the space the problem. so i use resistance bands and my old dumbbells.

do be afaird to do walks too and use parks.

walking is so underrated.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2021)

Flame said:


> Resistance bands.
> 
> for me its the space the problem. so i use resistance bands and my old dumbbells.
> 
> ...



Yeah I walk 12,000 steps a day, have a pedometer watch to count my steps. Only like $12 at Walmart.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

@Flame , we did deadlifts again today.  we did some floor exercises like butterflies and normal bench press movements.  I feel great three hours later.  I've also stopped (most of the time) eating before going to sleep.  I usually go to sleep around 10 or 11 at night, while I used to stay up 'til like 4 or 5 in the morning.


----------



## Flame (Feb 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Flame , we did deadlifts again today.  we did some floor exercises like butterflies and normal bench press movements.  I feel great three hours later.  I've also stopped (most of the time) eating before going to sleep.  I usually go to sleep around 10 or 11 at night, while I used to stay up 'til like 4 or 5 in the morning.



sleeping patterns are very important to a healthy life style imo. good on you buddy.


----------



## BootyGainzSpecialist (Feb 18, 2021)

I think culture definetly has an impact on weight, where I live people are skinny, because everyone keeps eating healthy stuff and then when you see the USA, there is a ton of overweight people there..... Maybe because there's a lot of fast food there? Also, I don't exactly know what they eat but I've dated an american in the past and she used to put french fries in milk shakes, wtf? I wonder if it's a common thing.....


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

Much of the time, people don't factor in portion control when they eat a meal. Especially in America, where the helpings are just HUGE, and we eat until we're "stuffed". And on the reverse side of that coin, we don't exercise like we should. Or drink enough water throughout the day. Sitting a lot also keeps you fat. So does eating complex carbs without burning off that energy. Lots of things contribute to getting fat. I know, because now that I'm unemployed, I've gained 10 pounds in the last 6 months. I'm at 180, the heaviest I've ever been in my life. I'm 37, almost 38, and really need to get my body back into shape. (And I also need to start  taking my own advice, listed here.)


----------



## godreborn (Feb 18, 2021)

another great exercise routine today.  I feel pretty good atm.  my back was hurting a bit during the exercising.  the Indian clinic was closed on Monday (obviously), then Tuesday and Wednesday as well.  it was open today, so I was able to exercise with a trainer.  it should be open tomorrow as well.  I'll be weighed again when I go to see the doctor, so I'm wondering if I've lost any weight.  I've been exercising for 8 weeks or so, since December 22nd, I think.  I feel more energetic, but I don't really look much smaller.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Much of the time, people don't factor in portion control when they eat a meal. Especially in America, where the helpings are just HUGE, and we eat until we're "stuffed". And on the reverse side of that coin, we don't exercise like we should. Or drink enough water throughout the day. Sitting a lot also keeps you fat. So does eating complex carbs without burning off that energy. Lots of things contribute to getting fat. I know, because now that I'm unemployed, I've gained 10 pounds in the last 6 months. I'm at 180, the heaviest I've ever been in my life. I'm 37, almost 38, and really need to get my body back into shape. (And I also need to start  taking my own advice, listed here.)



I'd kill to be 180lbs.  that's my goal.  I'm currently 248lbs last time I was weighed.  I don't look that big either.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> another great exercise routine today.  I feel pretty good atm.  my back was hurting a bit during the exercising.  the Indian clinic was closed on Monday (obviously), then Tuesday and Wednesday as well.  it was open today, so I was able to exercise with a trainer.  it should be open tomorrow as well.  I'll be weighed again when I go to see the doctor, so I'm wondering if I've lost any weight.  I've been exercising for 8 weeks or so, since December 22nd, I think.  I feel more energetic, but I don't really look much smaller.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm normally 165, and I'm tall and skinny, but my gut is pushing out like I've got a bowling ball under my shirt. :/


----------



## godreborn (Feb 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'm normally 165, and I'm tall and skinny, but my gut is pushing out like I've got a bowling ball under my shirt. :/



I was most fit in high school.  weighed 150lbs and could bench 225.  I had a six pack as well.  now, I have a gut.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 18, 2021)

I know nothing about being overweight. Period.  [secretly hides my candies, donuts, soda, chips [bbq]].  mmm Pasta sounds good for dinner time.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I was most fit in high school.  weighed 150lbs and could bench 225.  I had a six pack as well.  now, I have a gut.


What's your age, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 18, 2021)

I will be 40 in June.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I will be 40 in June.


Ah. I noticed most of my weight gain started in my mid-30's, around 34 or so, when my metabolism started slowing down quickly... I've always had a fast metabolism until then... GOD how I miss it.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 18, 2021)

most of my weight gain came from not exercising and when I'd drink.  I lost 50lbs after I quit drinking and stopped eating, but then I regained that.


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't have any insight or "causes" that haven't already been said, but it bears repeating, sometimes weight-gain is just a combination of many small factors.

From 20 to 25 I went from being reasonably in-shape to being Very Fit, and with the hindsight that it had no effect on my social life, I can say confidently that all that daily exercise was because _I enjoyed it_ and felt good about the results. It hardly felt like "work" and had become so routine that I couldn't imagine going a day without exercising.

How quickly that turned around, kind of shocks me when I stop to think about it. Can't believe I ever used to be that person; now overcome with doubt that I'll ever make it back to that level. And it's quite simple: a whole bunch of physical and mental health problems hit me at once, continued to plague me ever since, and all work to worsen each other.

I haven't gotten all _that_ overweight, and thankfully I've still got the ability to pass on the unhealthy snacks and take a short walk or bike-ride once in a while. My point is, that kind of effort went from being easy and natural to being extremely difficult, and it was not at all due to laziness or poor lifestyle choices. I don't feel like explaining my story in any more detail right now, especially not without being asked, but I appreciate that OP wanted to discuss these things without judgement. I'll be okay, and maybe this thread will help some people come to terms with things that have kept them struggling.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2021)

@Flame , got weighed last Friday, and I'm up to 253lbs, so I gained weight somehow despite exercising.  maybe it's muscle mass as @JuanMena suggested, but I dunno.  exercising has gotten much easier, just exercised about forty minutes ago, with my trainer.  however, this weight gain is obviously your fault.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 26, 2021)

Boicot Flame!


----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Flame , got weighed last Friday, and I'm up to 253lbs, so I gained weight somehow despite exercising.  maybe it's muscle mass as @JuanMena suggested, but I dunno.  exercising has gotten much easier, just exercised about forty minutes ago, with my trainer.  however, this weight gain is obviously your fault.



see you you might be losing fat but turning that to muscle. so dont focus too much on scale.
keep going


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2021)

Flame said:


> see you you might be losing fat but turning that to muscle. so dont focus too much on scale.
> keep going



I will admit that it at first made me discouraged to the point of quitting, but I didn't.  I'm set up to exercise next week as well.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 26, 2021)

Fun fact! Our saliva contains a pain-killer that is 6x stronger than morphine, but we don't produce much of it. We'd all be high all the time otherwise! it also contains a small anti-depressant, which is why scientists believe that stress, emotional trauma, etc are linked to comfort eating.


----------



## pustal (Feb 26, 2021)

@Flame  Just to give you my input as an European that visited North America. It was shocking to me the amount of carbs most food have, the overuse of corn syrup and the level of process in food.

In 2019 I spent 2 weeks in Vancouver, I walked a lot every day, didn't eat a significant amount of junk food (went once to McDonald's and once to Tim Horton's to try it out, although I regret it, as it was after the takeover and didn't get to try the real Canadian Experience™) and yet, I managed to gain weight.

So I take for you to have a regular weight in NA you have to have a great conscientious food choice, maintain a lot of exercise and have luck with your metabolism. Else, it becomes a never ending cycle: food makes you fatter, that makes you hungrier, that makes eat more, repeat.

Also people there seem awfully dependent on the car (maybe not much on the metro area, but if you stray from there, it's car kingdom).


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2021)

about the car, it really depends on where you live.  I once visited Los Angeles, West Hollywood to be exact, and aside from the griffith observatory, everything was within walking distance, including stores and sight-seeing spots.  in Oklahoma, where I live, you pretty much have to use the car as things can be miles away.


----------



## Payne (Feb 26, 2021)

Among many factors that are responsible for obesity, I think central factor has to be the fact that it's *convenient* to eat unhealthy, given that junk foods and drinks are cheap, easily accessible (maybe even too much, they are literally everywhere) , and they taste good. What's worse is that humans are biased to make convenient choices, even when they are fully aware that there are better options available. it's on most people's autopilot to just get food from convenience store or to order it from some restaurant, and invest time in learning how to cook healthy dishes "later", which many tend to do VERY late, if at all.



Interesting video to watch on topic of obesity:


----------



## Seliph (Feb 26, 2021)

I think social/economic status can be a pretty big factor to this too.

In the US, impoverished people are disproportionately more obese than any other social class which I think is pretty interesting.
https://diabetes.diabetesjournals.org/content/60/11/2667

This is mostly due to food deserts in poverty-stricken areas. Because unhealthier foods like snack foods and inorganic foods tend to be cheaper, these products are often the only things people in poor communities can afford. On top of that, supermarkets that sell healthy organic foods are much harder to find in impoverished areas due to the prevalence of liquor stores, convenience stores, and fast-food restaurants that only dispense (mostly) unhealthy food. They are also much harder to find because obviously, organic food is more expensive. There's a reason why you won't find many Whole Foods outside of upper/middle-class neighborhoods.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4205193/

It's a bit unusual because being fat is seen as a sign of wealth in many cultures outside of the US, but our economic system in the US that is based on the exploitation of poor people doesn't give poor people many options for food outside of cheap, mass-produced stuff.

A poor person in Vietnam eats the vegetables they grow for themselves and others, a poor person in the US can only buy the cheap unhealthy foods they are provided. They're literally unable to provide for themselves outside of relying on predatory businesses because it is very hard to establish gardens for growing their own food. There's not enough space, not enough time and not enough money for that to happen in our economy. Plus there are many legal barriers to creating community gardens. All of this compounds to create an obese working class with no agency over what they can actually eat outside of the paltry options they're provided. One of the best ways to solve obesity in the US is by bringing people out of poverty but that's its own complex issue.
http://faculty.fortlewis.edu/lashell_b/AG300/AgIssuesGardens.pdf


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 26, 2021)

Nothing _happened_ per se. I just love food a bit too much. I also don't eat very healthy because that requires cooking and I'm lazy.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 5, 2021)

I have overweight friends. It’s frustrating to see them struggle. I try to be supportive. It’s hard though, because I can eat whatever I like. I’m hungry all the time. I don’t like to binge snack around them, but it’s hard. I feel guilty. We’ve joked a few times that I could absorb some of their weight. They are really good friends. I would do that for them.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Mar 5, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I have overweight friends. It’s frustrating to see them struggle. I try to be supportive. It’s hard though, because I can eat whatever I like. I’m hungry all the time. I don’t like to binge snack around them, but it’s hard. I feel guilty. We’ve joked a few times that I could absorb some of their weight. They are really good friends. I would do that for them.


They are not struggling they are eating the wrong foods. I switched to keto diet on 2019 and to carnivore on 2020 they changed mind a lot about food. However I made too many mistakes on keto I use to eat more vegetables based food than animal based food. I used to eat 250g of nut butters or big salads for dinner. Now I finish the meat first than the veggies. I was 120 kg and now I am 75 kg.

I still have little bit love handles and belly fat. I never exercised I just walk for 2 hours every day at home in circles hehe.

I wish I knew sooner because this very easy to do. I cook my carnivore meals myself because they very very simple just grill the meats and that is it.

the downside to this is now I always eat alone because my family is overweight and dont care about what i am doing I miss eating together and hair loss.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 19, 2021)

@Flame , I exercised yesterday, cardio only.  I cancelled the two times before that, because I was getting discouraged for having not lost any weight.  I actually gained weight over the process of exercising.  I had a long talk with my trainer, and she gave me a few apps to use for walking and whatnot, so now we're going to do a mix of cardio and weight lifting.  she told me to start taking walks.  I plan to tomorrow and possibly Sunday, in the morning.  it should be nice outside.  

maybe I'm just lazy, but I kinda hate exercising.  I've been doing it, which in three days, will be three months.  I've probably lasted longer than the average person who plans to lose weight in the new year.  it's gotten easier, but I wouldn't say I like it.


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2021)

with lockdown's across the globe and how the weather is here. im starting to see how one might become bit chubby, which can lead to other things.

i mean who wants to do walks in the cold when you can be home nice with some coffee and cookies.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2021)

Flame said:


> with lockdown's across the globe and how the weather is here. im starting to see how one might become bit chubby, which can lead to other things.
> 
> i mean who wants to do walks in the cold when you can be home nice with some coffee and cookies.



I took a walk a couple days ago.  I was going to today, but I was just too lazy.  the windows are open, so it's nice weather.  I exercise again with my trainer tomorrow though, then again on Thursday.


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I took a walk a couple days ago.  I was going to today, but I was just too lazy.  the windows are open, so it's nice weather.  I exercise again with my trainer tomorrow though, then again on Thursday.



thats great. and very lucky that gyms are still open. its still closed here.

when im in the gym which has 100's people at the same time. and few hot chick is there. every guys pumps twice as hard. just not the same at home by yourself. 

feels like every day is cheat day atm.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2021)

lol...I remember benching 9 tons when the female class came in while in weightlifting class in high school.  I was very fit then.  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I think the most I ever got up to was 230lbs bench while weighing 150lbs.  I had a six pack too.  I have very big arms, even now, their muscular.  however, I now have a big belly, which is where most of my weight is.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 29, 2021)

@Flame , can't workout this week, at least with a trainer, since I have something going on.  I have a doctor's appointment, and I'm getting my second and final dose of the covid shot the day before.  I've been starving myself, hoping I weigh less at the doctor's appointment.  I'm not eating breakfast or lunch anymore, just dinner without a snake at any time during the day or night.  I feel very hungry atm in fact.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2021)

And while other people struggle with being too fat, I struggle with being too thin. Despite being a male in his 20's I fluctuate between skinny and very skinny but don't know why.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2021)

To be fair, there's not much logic in blaming inanimate objects or conditions out of one's control; this is the same logic religious extremists use to justify aggression against anything that has the potential to stop them from living their version of a holy life.

As such, it's highly hypocritical to adopt the same approach in life, the exception being illegal substances and weapons; even then, the latter is still getting so much pushback in countries that manufacture weapons, especially in a climate where wars are becoming unpopular. 

The World we live in.
That said, and as the song goes, "Oh I get by with a little help from my friends."

As a child, had it not been for my parent's sensibilities, I would have grown obese in 1980s Sydney - Australia, so there will always be times when we, as a species, rely on others to nurture us.
From my life in both countries, Australia and America aren't that far apart in food culture, despite the former claiming to live healthier.

Japan and South East Asia are very different comparatively; living in these countries helped form the sense of too much, which I really didn't have as an Australian child where normally people stop eating when their stomach is bursting.
Nowadays, my tongue understands what too rich and too fatty are, which is an intangible experience hard to describe in words.

So while I believe the majority of the issue goes back to Self-Control, it takes other people to train us for that in the first place, young and old.


----------



## Milenko (Apr 7, 2021)

I also was in the freakishly skinny category my whole life, I couldn't gain weight.. I always thought I ate lots but yeah turns out I really didn't, ive gained 15kg in the last year and im still thin.. but if you take in more calories than you burn you have to gain weight, protein shakes with a banana and a few scoops of oats are like 1000 calories right there and of course lifting weights


----------



## drakeheyman093 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just choose your favourite sport and go on , mate and u will be healthy


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2021)

@Flame , I'm going to try swimming next.  I like that a lot more than walking.  my doctor is going to see if the ymca is allowing swimming yet and if they have transportation.


----------



## Viri (Apr 21, 2021)

My genes were the reverse, and made me a skeleton, just like my dad, and my grand father when they were young. My grand father had to tie a rope around his waist, because his "one size fits all" military uniform didn't fit him during WW2.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 21, 2021)

my mother was like "god, you're big.  I don't mean fat, but muscular" yesterday.  I have some pretty big arms, shoulders, and legs.  that may be the reason I weigh so much, but I have a belly too.


----------



## ILuvGames (Apr 22, 2021)

As long as you have a balanced diet, no food is the wrong food. Walking is the best exercise as it exercises almost all (if not all) muscles. It costs nothing to do and you don't need a trainer to do it. Any exercise on a regular basis is better than no exercise. Stay away from foods high in sugar especially soft drinks.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't drink too many sugary drinks.  I drink maybe one or two pops a day.  I have been drinking black cherry using splenda, which is what my doctor recommended.  it's better than sugar.


----------



## ILuvGames (Apr 22, 2021)

Viri said:


> My genes were the reverse, and made me a skeleton, just like my dad, and my grand father when they were young. My grand father had to tie a rope around his waist, because his "one size fits all" military uniform didn't fit him during WW2.


I used to be skinny too until the dreaded 'stress' got to me and I started 'comfort eating'.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> I don't drink too many sugary drinks.  I drink maybe one or two pops a day.  I have been drinking black cherry using splenda, which is what my doctor recommended.  it's better than sugar.


We can get 'Splenda' in the UK. Might give that a try. Have to look up why he suggested black cherry.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 22, 2021)

she didn't directly recommend black cherry.  it just so happens to be my favorite drink.  she just recommended splenda instead of sugar with kool-aid.


----------



## ILuvGames (Apr 22, 2021)

godreborn said:


> she didn't directly recommend black cherry.  it just so happens to be my favorite drink.  she just recommended splenda instead of sugar with kool-aid.


Ahh. Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 30, 2021)

I have a sugar addiction, and I'm honestly shocked I'm not diabetic at my age. I really need to cut that shit out. I believe it stems from not having access to much sweets as a child, so my adult brain thinks I need to over-compensate for it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 30, 2021)

I think part of the problem is the lack of understanding behind each individual, its easy to say "genetics makes me like this" but the reality is in many cases the genetics just makes your body not very good at getting rid of certain types of fats, or retaining water, if people took their own individual genetic factors into consideration and tried different types of diets they might be able to live a normal healthy life while avoiding the problem foods their body doesn't deal well with and not having to starve themselves and run a marathon every weekend to stay in shape, I see some of it like if a peanut allergy wasn't deadly it just made your body pile on weight you would have people with peanut allergies at 30 stone saying "its genetics" yeah sure it is genetics, but you could avoid peanuts to mitigate the issue

on the other hand I knew a kid in school who always rabbited on about metabolism and genetics being the problem while eating 3 plates of food and constantly snacking in class, sometimes its an easy crux for people to lie to themselves, I know another person who was feeding their baby chocolate milk at 8 months and melted down Easter eggs for easter, this is a true story I couldn't believe it when my sister was telling me I though she was taking the piss, but nope, there were pictures on Facebook of the mum proudly melting down Easter eggs so the baby could "drink it" , apparently the school even phoned social services because they were so concerned about the welfare of the child, but nothing was ever done and there is now another baby that resembles a baby elephant with the mother is claiming genetics is the problem because her mum was big, and she is big and thus her children will obviously be big and anyone who questions them are evil biggots who are denying science and fat shaming, I just feel terrible for the kids knowing that they are going to be the butt of jokes for the entirety of their childhood and its not really their fault but the fault of their parent.

the eldest tried to go on a diet and was immediately shamed and mocked by her own mother, unfortunately these things happen and often the parents have a hang up themselves and project it onto their kids and repeat the cycle


----------



## pOOB73 (Apr 30, 2021)

Quite simple. With heavily overweight people, the feeling of satiety sets in much later than with normal people.


----------



## zxr750j (Apr 30, 2021)

@45 years I came in at 87kg. I'm about 1,76M so that's overweight in my book. I changed form eating at the  canteen at work to taking a walk eating some fruit during lunchtime. Now I'm 51 and 76Kg, I think a much healthier weight. Had to change my complete wardrobe though...


----------



## Taleweaver (May 1, 2021)

Tough topic. My girlfriend is... Borderline obese. Especially now that there are more chores than ever, that kind of pains me. Not just for her health's sake (she has pain in her back, knee and /or feet on an almost daily basis), but because she becomes so damn dependable. She often can't even lift our little one, let alone do actual work (last time she really helped with house renovations was before her pregnancy). It's not laziness, but it's often hard to keep that in mind when she tries to do the laundry but has to outsource the 'put the laundry in the machine' part to me (result : don't ask us who does the most in our household, because she still thinks she does the laundry).

We've talked about an operation, but while it was initially her idea, she now postpones it all the time.
Don't get me wrong : I don't mind her being overweight by itself. I dislike that she sees herself as ugly (I can tell her she's not, but society disagrees). I dislike she won't even start with doing sports because of how she looks (1). And I'm kind of frightened on what kind of an example she's setting to our child. 

On a more global scale : a former girlfriend of mine was fat (not obese) because of her genes. I've seen her food intake and sportive behavior long enough to know it's not some sort of urban myth. The tragedy wasn't so much with her (she had accepted that life dealt her a bad hand so she had to continuously live sober just to prevent ending up on an obese level) as that is such an easy excuse. My girlfriend, for example, isn't her weight because of genes (another easy way to start a fight between us : bring that up). And neither am I. 

*sigh * I'm a bit overweight myself. Not visible, but lack of karate class do that (okay, and eating is just about the only fucking comfort left nowadays). It's my own fault. I hope to do better later on. 



(1): actually, her main excuse is bad knee marrow. But any suggestion on any sport is rejected based on that. Plus : it's not like she cares enough about that knee to watch her snack intake


----------



## enderer (May 1, 2021)

i know.  no one believes me.  it's so frustrating to have maybe not 'the answer' but an answer or at least some guidance on the issue.  something that costs no money, only time, effort, and willpower.  it'll replace working out one day.  o well.  i guess i'll just keep it to myself until i'm in perfect shape.  it's hard to convince a  fit person that you know more about fitness when you still appear to be overweight.


----------



## tmnr1992 (May 1, 2021)

There are many different factors: genetics, bad eating habits, lack of exercise, stress, not getting enough sleep, depression, lack of knowledge regarding nutrition... and the list goes on. I think one of the main problems which others have already pointed out is food, there's lots of foods readily available that have a high amount of calories, and many of these have little or no nutritional value.
Also, generally people either know very little about nutrition or just don't care. I once saw someone have a cigar, a bottle of Coca-Cola, and a couple donuts for breakfast.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Taleweaver said:


> Tough topic. My girlfriend is... Borderline obese. Especially now that there are more chores than ever, that kind of pains me. Not just for her health's sake (she has pain in her back, knee and /or feet on an almost daily basis), but because she becomes so damn dependable. She often can't even lift our little one, let alone do actual work (last time she really helped with house renovations was before her pregnancy). It's not laziness, but it's often hard to keep that in mind when she tries to do the laundry but has to outsource the 'put the laundry in the machine' part to me (result : don't ask us who does the most in our household, because she still thinks she does the laundry).
> 
> We've talked about an operation, but while it was initially her idea, she now postpones it all the time.
> Don't get me wrong : I don't mind her being overweight by itself. I dislike that she sees herself as ugly (I can tell her she's not, but society disagrees). I dislike she won't even start with doing sports because of how she looks (1). And I'm kind of frightened on what kind of an example she's setting to our child.
> ...



If the problem is with her knees there are some workout alternatives that might be useful. The first one that comes to mind is swimming, which is one of the healthiest exercises there is. It puts very little pressure on the joints, compared to other types of workout like jogging or running.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 1, 2021)

tmnr1992 said:


> If the problem is with her knees there are some workout alternatives that might be useful. The first one that comes to mind is swimming, which is one of the healthiest exercises there is. It puts very little pressure on the joints, compared to other types of workout like jogging or running.


Sorry, but you're not telling me (us) anything new. 

That whole "it's my knee" thing either happened some years before she knew me (when she played volleybal), or from her birth. Either way: a doctor told her there was something with her bone marrow...and that was it. No second opinion, no checking with specialists, not even the assumption that it could be healed somehow.
Swimming was one of the suggested workouts, indeed. But because she's ashamed of her figure, she seldomly swims (and if she does, it's more in the leisure kind of activity (basically bathing) than swimming laps).


----------



## godreborn (May 16, 2021)

I got this new doorbell camera thing, and an app that alerts me if someone is at my door.  well, it goes off when someone is near, and I went out to get the mail yesterday.  boy, did I look fat.  I have an appointment to exercise on a stationary bike with health and wellness on Wednesday, before my appointment with my doctor, but I don't know if I want to go.  I've been so stressed out this week, because my uncle is visiting (leaves Tuesday).  I feel bad about that too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, that message was directed to @Flame (forgot to put that).


----------



## Flame (May 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I got this new doorbell camera thing, and an app that alerts me if someone is at my door.  well, it goes off when someone is near, and I went out to get the mail yesterday.  boy, did I look fat.  I have an appointment to exercise on a stationary bike with health and wellness on Wednesday, before my appointment with my doctor, but I don't know if I want to go.  I've been so stressed out this week, because my uncle is visiting (leaves Tuesday).  I feel bad about that too.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> btw, that message was directed to @Flame (forgot to put that).



its about self discipline.... no pain no gain.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 25, 2021)

maybe because fast food is the quickest, cheapest, and easiest to access food in some places. I'm not saying it's a good option, but some people don't have much choice given their life circumstances.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 25, 2021)

I'm about 20 lbs over weight. I bought a stationary bike, but have only ridden it once. It now serves as a hat rack so to speak. I doooo intend to ride on it someday. I'm just happy to be able to walk with my walker right now.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 2, 2021)

@Flame , I have to go get labs done tomorrow, since it's been a year, fasting labs at 9:45 a.m.  last time, all of my tests came back good except for triglycerides.  I looked up triglycerides, and I think it's either a carbohydrate or comes from carbohydrates in food.  I'm hoping that it's lower this time, but I think I weigh about the same as before.  I gave up on exercising, because I think it's what I'm eating.  I eat a lot of carbohydrates (had spaghetti last night and will have it again tonight).  exercising made me lose 0 lbs over a 3 month period, so I gave up for that reason.


----------



## cearp (Jun 2, 2021)

Flame said:


> its about self discipline.... no pain no gain.


That's what I say when I stuff the last slice in, must finish it off, wouldn't want it to go to waste.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Flame , I have to go get labs done tomorrow, since it's been a year, fasting labs at 9:45 a.m.  last time, all of my tests came back good except for triglycerides.  I looked up triglycerides, and I think it's either a carbohydrate or comes from carbohydrates in food.  I'm hoping that it's lower this time, but I think I weigh about the same as before.  I gave up on exercising, because I think it's what I'm eating.  I eat a lot of carbohydrates (had spaghetti last night and will have it again tonight).  exercising made me lose 0 lbs over a 3 month period, so I gave up for that reason.


Triglycerides come from fat, they are the backbone to a fat molecule

They usually don't cause any major issues until they get into the thousands at which point they can cause pancreatitis (which really sucks)

There are some simple medications to lower your triglycerides tho if your doc becomes concerned (some even OTC)


----------



## tomberyx (Jun 3, 2021)

Is obesity a condition where it is your own fault or is there someone else involved?

We all know what leads to obesity, and often our hands are tied to do something about it. Of course, physical factors also play a role such as heredity or mental problems, but these are only a small part of people and a natural circumstance.

The next point is whether it is my own fault or not for my obesity, this question can be answered with yes for many people without thinking. What if you asked yourself whether someone else is to blame for my obesity?

In order not to stretch the subject further, I would like to get to the point. Our food is full of sugar, and you can find it in liquid form in every corner.
Everyone buys products that contain hidden sugars anytime, anywhere. It has to be cheap and it has to be quick, so the food is packaged for everyone and often only the most necessary information is given on the packaging, what I am actually eating.

We don't know what we are eating in the packaging, but we do it anyway because many packaging looks colorful and makes a good impression on the eye.
Even if you read what is on the packaging, we still eat it because we don't understand it or we don't have time.
But that's only the tip of the iceberg, the real culprits are the corporations that pump us full of sugar every day and our TV in the living room shows the latest for little money.
Our shops are contaminated with sugar, we have little opportunity to get natural food. Today, fruit and vegetables are a product that the new generation only knows in packaging is mixed with a lot of sugar and presented as healthy.
Our problem is not our weakness to sugar or fast food but the one who feeds us with sugar every day, the government of course looks the other way and doesn't care that the corporations make us sick with sugar and take away the opportunity to eat it naturally.
In a nutshell. Every product should be marked with healthy or unhealthy, sugar or no sugar but so that you can see what you are buying from 1 meter away.
People must be able to see without thinking which product they are currently buying. everything else is our sugar shock ...

Finding natural food is like looking for a needle in a haystack.

"A mouse in the cheese factory would also suffer from obesity very quickly, now you can ask yourself the question whether we really are this mouse and have the opportunity to escape this factory at all."


----------



## cearp (Jun 3, 2021)

tomberyx said:


> We don't know what we are eating in the packaging, but we do it anyway because many packaging looks colorful and makes a good impression on the eye.


Speak for yourself! But yes I fully agree with you.
Most people don't want to put the effort in, of reading the ingredients of each item them buy - I do because I want to be in control.
Only when ordering food from restaurants, or if other people are cooking, is when I don't know what's in my food.

Ideally we shouldn't even need to read ingredients, because as long as you buy actual real food/fresh produce, carrots, eggs, butter, fish etc etc, these are simple things and won't have anything added. (Ok, butter doesn't grow on trees, it has to be made, but I think you get the idea)


----------



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm starting to get quite a "They-bod" ever since this pandemic hit, and I've taken on a more prominent cooking role in my house. I've been eating a bit "too good". My biggest problem honestly is portion control, not necessarily _what _I'm eating.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jun 3, 2021)

Jayro said:


> My biggest problem honestly is portion control, not necessarily _what _I'm eating.


This is such a major factor. The trick is to recondition yourself to eat small portions, and more importantly _stop eating before you feel satisfied_. It is a difficult transition, and certainly feels odd at first. (For example, at first you may still feel a bit hungry following each meal, but only for 20 minutes). Once you are able to master this control, weight-loss becomes much easier.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2021)

0x3000027E said:


> This is such a major factor. The trick is to recondition yourself to eat small portions, and more importantly _stop eating before you feel satisfied_. It is a difficult transition, and certainly feels odd at first. (For example, at first you may still feel a bit hungry following each meal, but only for 20 minutes). Once you are able to master this control, weight-loss becomes much easier.


Yeah, it's what I struggle with the most, but I'm working on it. I'm at a healthy weight for my age and size, but the bodily proportions are all wrong.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 3, 2021)

another trick is buying smaller plates, people tend to want to fill the plate, so if you have large plates you will naturally serve up more food to fill the space.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2021)

gamesquest1 said:


> another trick is buying smaller plates, people tend to want to fill the plate, so if you have large plates you will naturally serve up more food to fill the space.


Now there's an idea! Thank you, I'm going to do that when I go shopping!


----------



## tomberyx (Jun 4, 2021)

This is just a small solution, "small portions"
What really helps is your common sense, but unfortunately it is no longer enough in today's world because a lot of new information about food and packaging is missing or we simply cannot assess what it is doing with us. The school can only teach us a small part, the rest we have to study ourselves which food is behind the packaging.
In order to know what to eat, you first have to learn what to buy.
We don't have time to eat, everything has to happen quickly, regardless of what is inside the packaging, the main thing is that the stomach is full and satisfied. But this easy path often leads in the wrong direction.
The right way is to know what I am really eating and what damage a package entails.

The main point is we need to know and understand what information is on the food packaging and what it does to our bodies. As long as we don't understand this world as long as we stay in the same hole. Everything else is unimportant. Knowledge is the key and for that you have to make an effort yourself

"What you eat is what your are"

As long as you don't know what I'm eating, as long as you will have to fight.

Just an example:
If you asked children which non-alcoholic beverages they know, they would answer with "Cola, Fanta, and Sprite or whatever, but only a few with water.


----------



## charlesleek (Jun 9, 2021)

Many people have various problems in their life, like an issue from born. The less you stress, the better. Try to approach the weight issue with a more positive note about the weight loss in a more positive note and not only think about the extra kilograms you have seen recently adding on the scale. Usually, people don't want to improve themselves because of laziness, and I'm not talking about everyone. There are still people who are working on themselves, but it doesn't help them. A friend of mine had problems with losing weight and contacted Bethlehem PA. After that, I didn't see her for about one month. The results were incredible.


----------



## arinamichel (Jun 9, 2021)

yeah, this pandemic is too much, eating food over n over


----------



## Sathya (Jun 11, 2021)

just FYI, im 165cm and 105kg.
im pretty sure all of you will assume if my body is like a big fat guy. but in fact, my T shirt size is L


----------



## godreborn (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm wondering if @JuanMena is still working out?  we were workout buddies.  I was also workout buddies with @Flame .  Juan, I quit exercising.  I wasn't losing any weight, not even a single pound.  I'm trying to cut back on the eating, drinking more water too.  my triglycerides must be better by now, I hope.  that's the one thing that's off with my blood work almost every time.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I'm wondering if @JuanMena is still working out?  we were workout buddies.  I was also workout buddies with @Flame .  Juan, I quit exercising.  I wasn't losing any weight, not even a single pound.  I'm trying to cut back on the eating, drinking more water too.  my triglycerides must be better by now, I hope.  that's the one thing that's off with my blood work almost every time.


I too stopped exercising.
It's good to hear you're controlling your health better.
Have you thought about a diet instead?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I too stopped exercising.
> It's good to hear you're controlling your health better.
> Have you thought about a diet instead?



I don't eat much really, but I eat the wrong things most of the time like lots of carbs.  I don't drink much beyond water, maybe one or two pops a day, and that's it.  I sometimes drink black cherry koolaid with splenda.  that's my favorite drink.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I don't eat much really, but I eat the wrong things most of the time like lots of carbs.  I don't drink much beyond water, maybe one or two pops a day, and that's it.  I sometimes drink black cherry koolaid with splenda.  that's my favorite drink.


It must've been probably over 20 years since I last drank Kool-Aid 

Thanks for reminding me, grape was my favourite.

While I'm not a nutriologist, you probably should eat more of thegood things, I know it sounds logic, but since you're mentioning you don't eat much, but drink some pops, aside Koolaid, maybe your body lacks the necessary to decompose added chemicals on the bad stuff you eat.

Tl:dr eat more Vegetables and Meat. 

Why did you stopped exercising dude?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 11, 2021)

I stopped exercising, because I didn't even lose 1 lb after 3 months.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I stopped exercising, because I didn't even lose 1 lb after 3 months.


Are you aware of your conditioning?
Made sure you didn't gained muscle mass instead?

Tried cardio + diet?


----------



## cearp (Jun 11, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I stopped exercising, because I didn't even lose 1 lb after 3 months.


It doesn't have to be about weight loss, it's about using your body! If you want your body and mind to be working at their best, you need to use them.
Your body won't work properly if you don't push it, I guess like a car, it needs to be maintained if you want it to run smoothly and not get rusty.
Of course, if you don't have a sedentary lifestyle, then you won't need to do so much exercise as someone who sits all day.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 12, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I stopped exercising, because I didn't even lose 1 lb after 3 months.


The biggest factor in weight loss is diet diet and diet

Easier said then done, but if you can manage to decrease the amount of calories coming in you are guaranteed to lose weight

For people who are very big walking and working out can burn some calories - but it will also make you hungry and you can easily eat them back.

Of course the ideal solution would be counting calories, but that can be very difficult and tedious.

Some people swear by intermittent fasting - it might be worth trying.

Best advice I can give is try at least for a few days to keep a log of what you eat and some rough calorie values and really try to get a handle on how much is coming in. It surprises people how many calories can be in simple snacks.


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm starting to understand more of this thread which i created. The pandemic has hit the world hard in the general health and mental health of people and that's my experience.

I'm mean you can wake up so many times early to do walks or runs without a goal. I used to travel the world about this times of the year. I haven't been able to do so for the last 2 years. which may make me seem like a brat. i really need that to reset myself for the following year.


@godreborn i wish we both lived close to one another, i need a good gym partner. 

my friends are retards. went with one recently. he was telling me most retarded thing. I quote "how can i trick the machine to think ive done the work."


----------



## godreborn (Jun 20, 2021)

pretend like you did the work?  just use a squirt bottle on the back rest and pretend it's sweat.


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2021)

godreborn said:


> pretend like you did the work?  just use a squirt bottle on the back rest and pretend it's sweat.



no. no. "to trick the machine"...

I mean the whole point of gym is improve yourself. I'm so angry with him after that, i just dont pick up his calls now.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 20, 2021)

well, I find out my test results tomorrow at 10:45 in the morning.  I'm hoping that my triglycerides are lower than they were.  all other tests usually come back good.  when I was drinking, I got close to prediabetes.  now, my blood sugar is normal.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 21, 2021)

@Flame , my triglycerides are 169.  Last year, they were at 382.  Normal is 150 or less.  Almost all tests were normal.  I'm going to start swimming at a place for people with disabilities to get my weight down.  I'm on disability myself for the rest of my life.


----------



## Flame (Jun 21, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Flame , my triglycerides are 169.  Last year, they were at 382.  Normal is 150 or less.  Almost all tests were normal.  I'm going to start swimming at a place for people with disabilities to get my weight down.  I'm on disability myself for the rest of my life.



i hope you achieve all you want buddy.


----------



## J-Machine (Jun 21, 2021)

I remember when the people from the show "the biggest loser" sued because the restrictive diet and hyper exercise regiment actually destroyed their metabolism and made it harder for them to lose weight. wouldn't be surprised if those with eating disorder to try and stay thin actually were making it harder for themselves to keep that weight off.

I also have a friend who eats "healthy" and still complains that she isn't losing weight so it must be genetic. Thing is I've seen her salads and half a bottle of dressing will make you fat. not to mention the lack of portion control that comes with snacking out of the bag/box


----------



## godreborn (Aug 8, 2021)

@Flame , I got an interview with someone at the center for people with physical disabilities tomorrow, and I'm really nervous about it.  this is the place I intend to swim.  I didn't know it was for physical disabilities 'til I saw the number, but I guess they already know about my mental disability or they wouldn't have called me in.  wish me luck!


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 8, 2021)

My thoughts are with you @godreborn .

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My weight is supposed to be 150  - 155 lbs. I'm at 176. I bought a stationary bike about 6 months ago, and it's been a great value as a clothes rack. Get the meaning of what I'm saying?


I have to get off my azz n get on it. [someday]


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 8, 2021)

You don’t have to workout nor swim. I lost alot of weight via keto and carnivore diet. I only walk for 2 hours.

tomorrow is my cheating day hehe I will eat regular foods.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 8, 2021)

I wish I weighed that.  I weigh about 254lbs, it's a lot of muscle and a lot of fat mixed in.  I have extremely muscular arms from weight lifting for about 15 years (legs and back too), but I have a stomach.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Aug 8, 2021)

The only negative thing about every weight loss diet it losing more hairs from my head lol


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Flame , I got an interview with someone at the center for people with physical disabilities tomorrow, and I'm really nervous about it.  this is the place I intend to swim.  I didn't know it was for physical disabilities 'til I saw the number, but I guess they already know about my mental disability or they wouldn't have called me in.  wish me luck!



good luck bro!


----------



## Pokeman321 (Aug 8, 2021)

Weight loss is 75 percent diet 25 persent exercise. The reason why America is the most obese country on earth is because of diet mostly, with some sedentary lifestyle as well because of modern convienences. I am at 15 percent body fat, used to be 17 but in one month of changing my diet I lost 2 percent instantly. All I did was go to pre-modern food. Basically anything before processed foods with chemicals and everything, before the 1900s. Basically every diet out there only works for a little and once youre off it you gain it all back or more. It's not able to be done for long periods of time because its not sustainable. You have to cut out needed things in those diets like meat(which has all amino acids in one serving of meat whereas you would have to eat like 9 different vegetables at once to get the same), wheat(easy carbs), and dairy(very needed for necessary nutrients). Also, you need to exercise at least 4 times a week for 30 min at least at a time. I lift weights 2 times a week, do body weight exercise 2 times a week, do karate for 2 hours a week, and try to get in cardio 2 times a week(besides karate). I am well below obesity which is 25 percent bodyfat and up, sincwe I am at 15 percent right now. I hope this helps you guys out.


----------



## Espen84 (Aug 8, 2021)

Flame said:


> So how did people manage it for years upon years upon years. now with the tech which you can track your calories and knowledge on how much to walk a day. but in the last 50 years the human race is too good for some hard work.
> 
> I'm not talking about getting a eight pack or looking like Henry Cavill or Chris Evans or being bit overweight. im talking about people who are 5'7 who weigh 200kg.



i have no answer to this, but it could be that in the early 1900's to say 1940 - 1960 ppl had more physical hard work, and naturally burned more calories than to day where most ppl work in front of a computer, robots or automated assembly lines. and the explosion of fast food chains who sell cheap and unhealthy food in every corner u go. and i am not american, but i know that Americans do have 1000s of different fast food chains and they are everywhere. don't know if this is true, but i also heard that in america its cheaper to eat unhealthy food than to buy healthy food, so i would guess social status is of import ens to obesity too... but like stated before i don't know :-D sorry my bad english :-D


----------



## godreborn (Aug 8, 2021)

when I was in high school, I weighed 150lbs, and I could bench press 225 (one and a half times my weight), so using that logic, I should be able to bench nearly 400 now.


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2021)

godreborn said:


> when I was in high school, I weighed 150lbs, and I could bench press 225 (one and a half times my weight), so using that logic, I should be able to bench nearly 400 now.



godreborn do you do walks? here in UK it like rains 80% of the time so its not always ideal to do walks all the time. when i can i do, do it.

Anyway becuase of covid, the gym which i used is either closed 50% of the time or has rules which are long and boring to follow. hopefully ill join september and get really active again.

walks are fun. but walks dont cut it for me.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 8, 2021)

I don't like walks, because I get lost very easily.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 8, 2021)

ooowww in high school, I had a 28" waist. I miss it. LoL


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I don't like walks, because I get lost very easily.



?

well cant you just do walks about the same block like a few times.

I pretty much walk the same path every time. its like a circle.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 8, 2021)

well, I also need a wall by my side, because I'm agoraphobic.  I used to get real nervous going to see a doctor, since I am at home so often.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 8, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I don't like walks, because I get lost very easily.


This is why I follow the same easy route every day basically

It's a 4 mile walk and I have done it god knows how many times - very simple with no turns or anything


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2021)

godreborn said:


> well, I also need a wall by my side, because I'm agoraphobic.  I used to get real nervous going to see a doctor, since I am at home so often.



so sorry to hear that bro. i cant imagine how that feels.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 9, 2021)

one thing i found that helps weight loss is simply eating less.  then, when my doctor told me I was underweight, I ate a lot of food and gained about 25 pounds (about 11 kilos)


----------



## x65943 (Aug 9, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> one thing i found that helps weight loss is simply eating less.  then, when my doctor told me I was underweight, I ate a lot of food and gained about 25 pounds (about 11 kilos)


Yeah this is how I was skinny while playing video games all day - I would absentmindedly skip meals


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 9, 2021)

Depends on many factors I heard when people get married their spouses let themselves go (gain weight) it has more to do with are you willing to stay fit and etc..etc..  it is all about maintaining your body. 

There are gym memberships evreywhere if someone really want to be healthy and stay fit it is easy to do so.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 9, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Depends on many factors I heard when people get married their spouses let themselves go (gain weight) it has more to do with are you willing to stay fit and etc..etc..  it is all about maintaining your body.
> 
> There are gym memberships evreywhere if someone really want to be healthy and stay fit it is easy to do so.


Some months I work 70+ hours/week - so I wouldn't really agree everyone can find time to exercise at a gym

But I think everyone can diet


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 9, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Some months I work 70+ hours/week - so I wouldn't really agree everyone can find time to exercise at a gym
> 
> But I think everyone can diet



I stopped going to the gym maybe 4 months ago... I already got the results I wanted but dealing with court and work it's kinda hard for me to go... I tried to go this week but I just didn't go. I never "dieted" but my doctor said i'm in good shape/health. Strange thing I gained like 30 pounts in 6 months but I losted 30 pounds in 6 months also dealing with court would do that to you.  So happy 90% would be over this month


----------



## godreborn (Aug 9, 2021)

@Flame , I got back from seeing the pool.  it's not what I expected.  it's very small (not large enough to do laps in), it's on a first come, first serve basis (only 4 at a time), you have to do it with a class (doesn't meet every day), the center costs money (not much at $20/month), but there's no transportation (can get lift to take you, but it's $7 per visit).  I'd have to go quite often for it to be of any real benefit, and I don't have the money for that (only get $529/month with ssi, and over $200 is spent on expenses each month like my phone bill or how much I give my mom).  I haven't given my mom much this month as of yet (still waiting on my original, scalped skyward sword joycons refund of $128) before I feel comfortable spending lots of money.  I guess I may have to accept that I'm big.


----------



## Flame (Aug 9, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Flame , I got back from seeing the pool.  it's not what I expected.  it's very small (not large enough to do laps in), it's on a first come, first serve basis (only 4 at a time), you have to do it with a class (doesn't meet every day), the center costs money (not much at $20/month), but there's no transportation (can get lift to take you, but it's $7 per visit).  I'd have to go quite often for it to be of any real benefit, and I don't have the money for that (only get $529/month with ssi, and over $200 is spent on expenses each month like my phone bill or how much I give my mom).  I haven't given my mom much this month as of yet (still waiting on my original, scalped skyward sword joycons refund of $128) before I feel comfortable spending lots of money.  I guess I may have to accept that I'm big.



sorry bro. but what do you mean "have to accept that I'm big"?

ive seen you help people from how to turn on a console to how to hack they console on here. 

my advice would be to start small walks and work your daily to longer walks.


edit:

its not like you dont know how to learn or how to teach.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 10, 2021)

I have a friend who is mildly agoraphobic and she started loosing weight going for night walks with a friend, wasn't ever very big walks and she would only go in the evening when there wasn't many people around and they found a route they could take where they wouldn't really bump into people so much, combine that with improving you're diet and you're on your way, she has even said the walks have been beneficial for combating her agoraphobia, still not great but not getting worse, the more you put off and avoid going out the more you build up the fear of being out so that needs to be tackled too probably just as much as the weight, they are probably tied to each other in some way so its good to try tackle them together and compound the positive reinforcements from managing longer walks and loosing a bit of weight. don't fall for the mental pull cord emergency escape of "oh well it just can't be done" it can, you just haven't found the solution for you yet,


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 10, 2021)

snacking is my downfall. i eat dinner, but a couple of hours later, im digging in the pantry. when im home, its worse, because im never full. im trying to run more and ive been riding my bike to work. i figure if nothing else, thatll keep me out of the pantry. FUCK YOU, CHIPS!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

Flame said:


> godreborn do you do walks? here in UK it like rains 80% of the time so its not always ideal to do walks all the time. when i can i do, do it.
> 
> Anyway becuase of covid, the gym which i used is either closed 50% of the time or has rules which are long and boring to follow. hopefully ill join september and get really active again.
> 
> walks are fun. but walks dont cut it for me.


You told me you was Canadian 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> I don't like walks, because I get lost very easily.


Relatable. But fortunately I've gone with dozens of girls near my area (back in middle/highschool) so I know my surroundings quite well.
Used to walk my way back home from highschool everyday for 3 years since I don't fit in busses (not even standing) so it meant 7K walk in less than 40 minutes.
When I get lost, I rely in my memory, I like to observe my surroundings, colors, shapes, signs, etc. So I'm like, searching for things I saw before I got lost and back track my steps back to a known place.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> @Flame , I got back from seeing the pool.  it's not what I expected.  it's very small (not large enough to do laps in), it's on a first come, first serve basis (only 4 at a time), you have to do it with a class (doesn't meet every day), the center costs money (not much at $20/month), but there's no transportation (can get lift to take you, but it's $7 per visit).  I'd have to go quite often for it to be of any real benefit, and I don't have the money for that (only get $529/month with ssi, and over $200 is spent on expenses each month like my phone bill or how much I give my mom).  I haven't given my mom much this month as of yet (still waiting on my original, scalped skyward sword joycons refund of $128) before I feel comfortable spending lots of money.  I guess I may have to accept that I'm big.


Why won't you walk your way to the pool? Is it like, really far?
I dunno, just saying, I'm used to walk long distances.
Just suggesting that you could spend 7 on your way to the pool, and 0 walking back home. It's just added exercise... in the end will bene-fit you.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 10, 2021)

the pool would be like 11 miles one way.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> the pool would be like 11 miles one way.


Yeah... searched the conversion to Metric and it's quite far.










So you won't do it anyways?


----------



## philpulman (Aug 25, 2021)

There's always something you can do.


----------



## Minox (Aug 27, 2021)

ScarlettJK said:


> Sometimes it's so hard to force myself go to the gym, but I remember that the quality of my life depends on daily activities.


If you can make a habit of going the resistance to going becomes a lot less. I started going to my local bouldering gym 2-3 days a week about a year ago and while at first I had to push myself to go so often I've now really started looking forward to going every time :)


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 27, 2021)

There is no "reason" to gain weight. Genetics play a role in how much well the body stores surplus calories (which has actually been an evolutionary advantage for 99,9% of our history and will be again in times of war or economic collapse) but overall it is simply about calorie defecit and surplus. EVERYONE gets fat at a surplus and loses weight at a deficit.

BTW there was an African-American woman on a show who claimed she cannot lose weight because of the stress racism causes.  (the other overweight women were nodding)


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm not being overweight, I AM Overweight! supposed to be 150 - 155 lbs. I'm 176. fuq!


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 27, 2021)

.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2021)

I weigh more than ever after getting weighed a couple days ago: 256lbs.  I think it's from the fact that I've started drinking regular coke, almost exclusively (drink water at night though).  it's non-diet.  now, I'm going to start drinking diet dr. pepper, and one coke a day.  I like the taste of coke more probably though.  I don't drink too much, maybe 2 or 3 pops a day.  I only drink something with meals mostly, because I'm afraid of spilling something in my room.


----------



## Kwyjor (Aug 27, 2021)

Minox said:


> I started going to my local bouldering gym 2-3 days a week about a year ago and while at first I had to push myself to go so often I've now really started looking forward to going every time


I've tried bouldering a few times and I've never really enjoyed myself. It doesn't really help that I don't really have any idea what I'm doing. Also one of the first times I went I managed to fall and hurt my back (possibly a dislocated rib).  Plus the gym seems to be full of seasoned experts who are all in much better shape and vastly more talented than I am.

At least with weightlifting, everyone's pretty much doing the same thing but with different numbers. I've started to appreciate that simplicity.


----------



## MMX (Aug 27, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I weigh more than ever after getting weighed a couple days ago: 256lbs.  I think it's from the fact that I've started drinking regular coke, almost exclusively (drink water at night though).  it's non-diet.  now, I'm going to start drinking diet dr. pepper, and one coke a day.  I like the taste of coke more probably though.  I don't drink too much, maybe 2 or 3 pops a day.  I only drink something with meals mostly, because I'm afraid of spilling something in my room.



try switching completely to diet based sodas. come a few months and you'll find the regular coke to be weird.
reducing carbs is also key. I've lost countless of lbs


----------



## godreborn (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm going to check in on the ymca to see if I can get in there to swim.  I think they have an Olympic-size swimming pool.  don't know if it costs money or if they have transportation.  I heard that I can get free rides with Lyft, since I'm on Sooner Care, though.  I can't afford too much, because I only get $529/month with over $200 of that going towards my phone bill and helping my mother.


----------



## Minox (Aug 27, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> I've tried bouldering a few times and I've never really enjoyed myself. It doesn't really help that I don't really have any idea what I'm doing. Also one of the first times I went I managed to fall and hurt my back (possibly a dislocated rib).  Plus the gym seems to be full of seasoned experts who are all in much better shape and vastly more talented than I am.
> 
> At least with weightlifting, everyone's pretty much doing the same thing but with different numbers. I've started to appreciate that simplicity.


Luckily everyone is different and can find something they personally enjoy. For me it's bouldering, but for you it might be a normal gym :)


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 27, 2021)

Im underweight and have always been scared of gaining weight. Meanwhile my cousin isn't in a weight that corresponds to his age by a long shot, yet has never had any type of worry about his weight, hell, his parents aren't stopping him. I sometimes question if im in the wrong
I feel the cause in this case is his parents not really stopping him and his lack of physical activity


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 27, 2021)

high glucose/high LDL(bad cholesterol) could also be medication related, most bi polar meds can cause both though my weight is also an issue (and no i can't lower my dosage if you seen my posts in the political sub forum I would be 1 million times worse the next dose down)


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 7, 2021)

They say it's easier to gain weight with age. Lack/tired of restraint then. Letting it all go. I'm guilty of that.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 7, 2021)

I've cut back to one non-diet pop a day.  I've always been putting one pop in the fridge at a time so that I don't drink much.  I can't drink a pop warm, and I don't like using ice with anything but water.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 7, 2021)

Coke Zero for me [zero sugar]. No ice. Lol, it taste bad enough already.


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I've cut back to one non-diet pop a day.  I've always been putting one pop in the fridge at a time so that I don't drink much.  I can't drink a pop warm, and I don't like using ice with anything but water.



hows it going buddy? lately im very active, in social life. but fitness wise. zero. 

you?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2021)

same ol', same ol' for the most part.  not active really at all.  I'm still only drinking one non-diet pop a day, so that's good, I guess.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

you're now being followed...right into the shower: soap suds and bath buds.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 17, 2021)

[installs a hidden cam] hehehehe


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 17, 2021)

Upbringing definitely has a lot to do with it.  If your family enabled and encouraged eating lots of unhealthy foods growing up, and didn't do much often to keep you physically fit, then you'll naturally be facing a battle with being overweight.  And while people argue that it simply comes down to genetics, they aren't entirely wrong, genetics can have a lot to say in your metabolism.  However, crummy genetics alone does not ensure you'll be overweight.  If you stick to a healthy diet and workout regularly, consistently throughout your life, you will not be overweight regardless of what your genes have to say.


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2021)

@godreborn this is one of my fav quotes from one of my fav actors




> Comfort is a drug. Its addictive. Give a weak man regular sex, good food & cheap entertainment and he 'll throw his ambitions right out of the window. The comfort zone is here dreams go to die.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 17, 2021)

regular sx?! Pffffft phooey on that.


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> regular sx?! Pffffft phooey on that.



well its a quote from Henry Cavill. if he doesnt get on a regular, no hope for rest of us.

but you get the gist of it on what comfort can do.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 17, 2021)

Flame said:


> well its a quote from Henry Cavill. if he doesn't get on a regular, no hope for rest of us.


If Superman ever gets off, the speed and force of the ejaculation would kill his partner.  That's not even a joke, that's canon to one of the Superman comics as I recall.


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> If Superman ever gets off, the speed and force of the ejaculation would kill his partner.  That's not even a joke, that's canon to one of the Superman comics as I recall.





one stone two birds.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2021)

Flame said:


> @godreborn this is one of my fav quotes from one of my fav actors



that's actually why I'm trying to enjoy new games.  I have my comfort games that I play all the time (playing one of them right now actually).  I've gotten to chapter 6 in ys ix with maybe 20-22 hours, and that game came out on July 6th iirc.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm not fat because I eat lots of candy or drink a lot of soda. I'm fat because I eat unhealthy and I eat too much and I've done so since I was like 12. I actually don't like candy that much anymore, too sweet, and when I drink soda it's usually sugar free. I do like potato chips though. Getting rid of my sugar addiction was easy enough. Completely and permanently changing my diet to eat more healthy is very difficult because I'm lazy, broke and bad at coming up with ideas so I end up just eating the same unhealthy cheap easy/premade foods from the grocery store every week because you can't have cheap, easy AND tasty at the same time and food is like one of the few things I look forward to so if I can't eat something that tastes good then I have very few joys left in life.
The alcohol certainly doesn't help either. That's probably where I get most of the excess calories from these days.


----------



## cearp (Sep 17, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> If Superman ever gets off, the speed and force of the ejaculation would kill his partner.  That's not even a joke, that's canon to one of the Superman comics as I recall.


If he is so 'super', would he not be able to control his power? For example, perform a handshake with a regular person, without breaking their arm off etc. - I'm sure he can do that, so I guess sex would be fine.
But if it's canon... ok then.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 17, 2021)

cearp said:


> If he is so 'super', would he not be able to control his power? For example, perform a handshake with a regular person, without breaking their arm off etc.



I'm not aware of anyone that can control the speed of their ejaculation, that seems like a very specific and odd kind of muscle control, one that might even allude Kryptonians.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 17, 2021)

<=====8 [still eats greasy n heavy foods].. [but at least I do Coke Zero] 


Now as far as ejaculation, I put out White Smoke. I'm ancient remember.


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> that's actually why I'm trying to enjoy new games.  I have my comfort games that I play all the time (playing one of them right now actually).  I've gotten to chapter 6 in ys ix with maybe 20-22 hours, and that game came out on July 6th iirc.



but i know what you mean. I mean like going to gym, doing walks. meeting new people. doing stuff to get out of the really hard comfort zone.

maybe you could help a charity out a day a week.  because imo action makes people achieve motivation. not the other way round.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2021)

Flame said:


> but i know what you mean. I mean like going to gym, doing walks. meeting new people. doing stuff to get out of the really hard comfort zone.
> 
> maybe you could help a charity out a day a week.  because imo action makes people achieve motivation. not the other way round.



that's what my mom plans to do when she retires in about 16 months.  I'd do that except I don't drive.  I have a driver's license, but I'm not mentally capable of driving anymore (haven't for at least 3 years).


----------



## g00s3y (Sep 17, 2021)

I need to gain weight. I'm 6ft, 155, and feel I still look 16 from the neck down


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> that's what my mom plans to do when she retires in about 16 months.  I'd do that except I don't drive.  I have a driver's license, but I'm not mentally capable of driving anymore (haven't for at least 3 years).



omg. then do stay here n not on the road. Just DRIVE us crazy here. lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I hate looking in the mirror nakey. And then turning sideways is a very big no no. [unless I suck in my tummy]


----------



## Chary (Sep 17, 2021)

The "heaviest" I've ever been is about 115lbs/52kg. 

So...not all that heavy at all. Even when I used to play baseball and practice daily, and had a good amount of muscle, I was still just small. I've been lucky enough to have a good metabolism, I suppose. Growing up, my friends and family have struggled with food and weight issues, though. I don't have much insight on the matter, but diet always appears to be paramount. Ditching soda for flavored no-calorie water, simple things like that. That, and I've always been told eating small portions across the day rather than large meals can help, too.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2021)

@Chary , giving up soda may be difficult for me.  however, my favorite drink is black cherry.  they make a koolaid with that flavor, and we'd put splenda into it instead of sugar, so it was healthier, I think.


----------



## Chary (Sep 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Chary , giving up soda may be difficult for me.  however, my favorite drink is black cherry.  they make a koolaid with that flavor, and we'd put splenda into it instead of sugar, so it was healthier, I think.


Yeah, that's the tough part, I think. The sugary things are so good that they're too delicious to give up lol. It's probably a benefit that I dislike the taste of coke. On the other hand, my vice is like, orange juice, which I'm sure is maybe 0.1% healther, but likely as sugary. 

Speaking of black cherry, I drink maybe, like, one soda every month or two. And it's always Dublin black cherry soda haha. As much as I like sugar, I find soda too sickly sweet, unless it's that flavor.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2021)

I like black cherry so much that I'll actually drink after someone, like my mom, when I never like drinking after anyone with anything else.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 22, 2021)

@Flame , I actually lost 7 lbs.  I was at the doctor today, and I got weighed.  249 lbs now.  I haven't done anything different.  

I hope I can get to sleep tonight.  I'm extremely wired, and my mind is racing.


----------



## Valwinz (Oct 22, 2021)

i been fat since i was a baby i will tell you is hard i had try to lose the weight and was actually doing fine then i fail i try but is hard


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 22, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> If Superman ever gets off, the speed and force of the ejaculation would kill his partner.  That's not even a joke, that's canon to one of the Superman comics as I recall.





cearp said:


> If he is so 'super', would he not be able to control his power? For example, perform a handshake with a regular person, without breaking their arm off etc. - I'm sure he can do that, so I guess sex would be fine.
> But if it's canon... ok then.




On topic:
My weight seem to fluctuate.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 22, 2021)

I've been working for 2 months now, and I've lost a bunch of weight. I've also cut my sugar intake by half. I was 178 LBS (The heaviest I've ever been) and now average about 158 LBS. That's a 20 pound difference!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 22, 2021)

I've been eating relatively unhealthy for a couple of years, haven't "exercised" in years neither and I still barely gain weight.

I blame genetics for this!


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 23, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> I've been eating relatively unhealthy for a couple of years, haven't "exercised" in years neither and I still barely gain weight.
> 
> I blame genetics for this!


Well, maybe try exercising more to build muscle I guess. I've been using a trampoline and that seems to have made me a bit taller by like 2-3 inches give or take, so maybe you could gain weight by exercising?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 23, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Well, maybe try exercising more to build muscle I guess. I've been using a trampoline and that seems to have made me a bit taller by like 2-3 inches give or take, so maybe you could gain weight by exercising?



I wish it was that easy.
Exercising is quite taxing on me body besides, I hate don't want to be muscled.
Being a skinny twink is all I have been doing for all me life : D


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 24, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> I wish it was that easy.
> Exercising is quite taxing on me body besides, I hate don't want to be muscled.
> Being a skinny twink is all I have been doing for all me life : D


Well, an occasional morning jog can't hurt that much, especially if you pace yourself? We all have our own speed of life I guess.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 24, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Well, an occasional morning jog can't hurt that much, especially if you pace yourself? We all have our own speed of life I guess.



Rheumatism is a bitch to live with but I'm doing alright, I guess the occasional walks keep me relatively healthy haha.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 24, 2021)

Fat fuck and proud.  Dad belly, yo!


----------



## vinstage (Oct 25, 2021)

Flame said:


> When i see a person who is very overweight who is young too, first that comes to mind is what happened or didn't happen that person that made them become so overweight?
> 
> This thread is more to get an understanding why someone might gain so much weight its not a bashing or weight shaming.
> 
> ...


parents having really little regard for their children's well being and letting them eat however they want/over feeding them.


----------



## BobCh (Oct 29, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Rheumatism is a bitch to live with but I'm doing alright, I guess


I don't exactly blame you, but I know we just don't think about our future and don't move enough now to feel more comfortable in older age. Don't blame rheumatism instead of your laziness. Watch your diet, take some RA meds, take your ass off a sofa and go for a walk. Walking, on the opposite, helps with RA. It helps to prevent a loss of bone density.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 29, 2021)

BobCh said:


> I don't exactly blame you, but I know we just don't think about our future and don't move enough now to feel more comfortable in older age. Don't blame rheumatism instead of your laziness. Watch your diet, take some RA meds, take your ass off a sofa and go for a walk. Walking, on the opposite, helps with RA. It helps to prevent a loss of bone density.



You're not my physician so please don't tell me to take medication which you probably don't know anything about.


----------



## BobCh (Oct 29, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> You're not my physician so please don't tell me to take medication which you probably don't know anything about.


I didn't mean to offend you! Sorry if you thought so! I put here my thoughts cause I'm really familiar with the similar situation.. Hope, you're ok!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 29, 2021)

BobCh said:


> I didn't mean to offend you! Sorry if you thought so! I put here my thoughts cause I'm really familiar with the similar situation.. Hope, you're ok!



If I'm on MTX then not really, nauseous and tired throughout the day, no motivation do anything at all...
I haven't taken them for a couple of years and I'm a hell of a lot better off without them, I'd welcome the occasional pain rather then be miserable and doped up on chemicals haha.
Hell, I've managed to do more on bud then on pills but that's another discussion on its own.

I appreciate your concern but pharmaceuticals aren't the answer haha.
What I truly need is to get the fuck out of this shitty climate and migrate closer towards the equator.
I've been to the Canary islands a year ago and I've never managed to walk and do so much.
Admittedly, I had some sore knee joints after the 12km beachwalk me and the boyfriend did at night but it was well WELL worth the pain hahaha.


----------



## Kishiyama (Nov 4, 2021)

I have been fat the half of my life and it's not that simple...


----------



## phatphatz (Nov 11, 2021)

raise more raise more


----------



## phatphatz (Nov 15, 2021)

need to eat more 
never stop


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2021)

phatphatz said:


> raise more raise more





Maxxx17 said:


> I don't like fat people.





phatphatz said:


> need to eat more
> never stop




what important comments you added to the convo both of you.


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm not fat, I used to be 10 KG heavier but managed to lose some weight through going walking during lunches instead of eating a "nice" lunch. Still, I have to watch my eating habits to remain at my current weight (1,76M @77 KG). If you are really overweight the changes you'll have to make must be huge, I don't think I can comprehend the implications in daily live. 
Still in my society it's "normal" to assume that being fat is a choice: just eat less and exercise. It's easy to judge people but you can't judge anyone without knowing the whole story of this person.
I do think being very overweight is not normal nor should it be be glorified: it is bad for your health and body. And if you can you should do your best fighting it! If you can't for reasons: try making the best of your situation, I will still like you if you are a nice person.


----------



## Andrew31 (Dec 23, 2021)

Being overweight is a problem for many people nowadays. You need to watch your diet and lifestyle first and foremost. It affects your weight a lot. Also, stress and nervousness have a bad effect on your weight. I noticed that when I began to worry less on various occasions, I lost a few pounds.


----------



## tomberyx (Dec 23, 2021)

The only thing that brings you further is suffering. Everything else is an illusion.
If you have the feeling that you are suffering then you are on the right track, I don't mean fast food


----------



## tomberyx (Jan 27, 2022)

amyst said:


> I guess it is a very complicated topic. I would start with the educating the children and telling them more about healthy habits and influence of sugar.


 The only thing that helps here is narrowing down products that are harmful. But nobody dares to attack corporations to force them to produce healthy products.
We are victims of the corporations and dependent. 
We cannot survive without these corporations. unless we have our own garden and can feed ourselves naturally.
 The young generation will know nothing EXCEPT fast food and sugar, and they don't really have the opportunity to switch. Here we are just victims of greed for more money. 

Now how can we face this problem? It only works if you can feed yourself without spending money, everything else is a risk. Every shitty shop sells more sugar than vitamins, the sugar is often hidden in packaging with weird E-numbers, which not everyone knows. if someone reads this, then they know that it is not necessarily their own fault, but you are just a very good (suger)customer.. 

You must first know your enemy before you can defeat him..

Sugar alone is definitely not your enemy. 

Pick up your ass and find the real problem or stay on the couch forever.

I know I'm very rough, but tenderness doesn't help in the long run.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jan 27, 2022)

Well, I haven't read through all 11 pages to see what everyone has said but I can chime in. 

I was always a small kid,  I was 100 lbs in high school 5'4-5'5 ( finally made it to 5'7') and started to lift and add some weight/muscle pretty quick. Dad has good genetics for it.  Got to a good point, and then I got overweight and obese. I stopped working out, I drank alcohol daily and ate whatever I wanted and eventually became an alcoholic. I went from 160 a lean 130-140 to eventually around 220 lbs and spent years that way and eventually got tired of being tired and lost the weight then some and got back on track with bodybuilding. 

Its hard beside being alcoholic I'm also a binge eater, low calorie dense foods are the way to go!


----------



## stompysan (Jan 27, 2022)

Finally can comment a bit on this personally.  I have been overweight since shortly after high school.  Worked at an ice cream shop for my first job, and learned a LOT of bad eating habits as a result.  At my upper limit, I reached 275lbs at 6'3".  Because of my build, I didn't look huge.  Last year was the final straw for me.  Almost 30, no partner, fat, crappy car, I finally had enough.  Had to make major changes in my life, and one of those was for weight.  Sat down with my doctor and a dietician, who helped me work out a gameplan.  Initially we started with just diet and exercise.  After a couple of months, I was down a total of five pounds.  I kept a food and exercise journal, provided this to the ones helping, and found that I was doing what I needed to for the most part.  Occasional slip-ups, but meals were always well-tracked, snacking was within reason, and I wasn't going absurd.  I would almost always target a calorie limit of 1,500.  Real cooking, balanced meals, the works.  Exercising was never an issue, as I am usually relatively active.

Since the mental changes were done for the most part, we ended up trying something a bit different: medication.  I didn't want to move towards medication for this, but my doctor wanted to at least try.  I started using a medication called Wegovy, which is still relatively new.  I was lucky enough to get into the program before the company discontinued the support systems (supply chain issues).  This was the help I needed, big time.  In less than 6 months, I have gotten down to 210lbs.  It's like someone flipped a switch and said "OK, you are eating right, now let's drop some weight".  As long as I don't plateau any harder than I currently am, I should be able to reach under 200 within the next month or so.  From what I was told by my doctor, insulin resistance played a major role in my weight.  Wegovy allowed me to process food properly, reduce intake further (while remaining safe), and really push me further than I ever could have by myself.  It isn't magic, though.  Side effects have been pretty moderate, with the majority of them being gastrointestinal.  It is also an injection, which will sway a lot of people away from it.  It isn't unmanageable for me, but I definitely see it being impossible to handle depending on the person.  Norvo, the company behind it, states this should be a constant medication for management, but my doctor and I are hoping to avoid this.  My doctor seems to believe we can pivot to a different, less obtrusive medication for my insulin resistance, and hopefully allow me to maintain a healthy weight.

I still hate that I needed medication to get where I am now, but I also know that, at least for me, I needed help.  All in all, I am in a better place than I was before starting everything, and as long as I am not an idiot going further, it should be in the past.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## vinstage (Feb 6, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Well, maybe try exercising more to build muscle I guess. I've been using a trampoline and that seems to have made me a bit taller by like 2-3 inches give or take, so maybe you could gain weight by exercising?


if trampolining makes you taller then why the fuck has my professional trampolining career from age 6-18 left me at 5'3. 

i think it's favouritism.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 6, 2022)

Personally the best way to lose weight is having a job that does lots of moving around and physical activity. I think motivation is also a key role. You have to be dedicated to do these things on a base motive, but if its your job your not going to second think on it, you just have to do it to get paid lol. Im a truck unloader so its a workout for me every day. I noticed I lost weight b/c my pants would still slide off me even with a belt on.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm getting bigger apparently.  I now weigh 260lbs approximately of both muscle and fat.  I could probably curl 200 or 300 pounds at this point as my arms are enormous after years of working out.


----------



## Milenko (Mar 1, 2022)

katana29 said:


> I don't understand how people can like being in a fat body, because it doesn't make you beautiful. Men, you have to take care of yourself and your body to please girls. Start with a simple thing, go to the gym and start working out. If you are lazy, you can go to the clinic for tonic weight loss surgery. I have heard that specialists in such fields are very professional about it and help people get rid of excess weight and become more beautiful and healthy.


You've just solved the world's obesity crisis, thank you so much.


----------



## Delerious (Mar 2, 2022)

For the U.S. there are several reasons we're all getting fat:

Compare the types of jobs that are around these days compared to 60 years ago - the shift went from manufacturing and warehouse jobs to office jobs. Less movement = fewer calories burnt.

* On the note regarding office jobs, I tend to notice that some will often bring a lot of snacks or candy to work - and these people are still eating calorie-heavy meals for breakfast and lunch - not to mention the sugary coffee drinks.

Fast food and sugar have ingrained themselves quite deeply into the American culture.

Portions. American food establishments like to serve bigger portions - and many of those portions are heavy in grease and starch. People also tend to neglect how much sugar there is in certain sauces.

Most people in the U.S. use their own motor vehicle as a mode for transportation, so there's not as much walking to a bus stop or riding your bike as there is in other countries.

People don't often think about it, but corn and wheat grown in the U.S. is not the same as it was a century ago. The kernels are bred or genetically modified to be more carb-dense, versus having a more balanced profile of fiber and carbs. This - combined with modern processes of milling grain - may also be a case for why gluten sensitivity has been on an up-rise lately. It's not that humans aren't meant to process gluten, but rather that we're getting too much of it.

While genetics do play a role here, the overall family's relationship with food, and the fact that more kids are growing up on digital devices rather than go outside probably play the biggest role in childhood obesity. If you have kids, DO NOT buy soda and sugary snacks regularly - even for yourself - and DO NOT let them grow up on a tablet or a smartphone! And if they even want to play video games, make them go outside for an hour first. I know plenty of parents whose kids have a BMI that is 40-60% higher than it should be by the time they're even in middle school.

The body positivity movement got us into this mode of thinking that being overweight is okay, and that we can "be overweight and be healthy." If you talk to most medical professionals, they will STRONGLY disagree with this narrative! They will go on to list a whole number of risks that come with being overweight, from longterm joint pain and back issues, to high blood pressure, to increased risks for most cancers, heart attack and stroke, metabolic diseases become a risk factor, hormone imbalances - which will make losing weight even harder, digestive issues - all of it! Fat shaming is definitely wrong, but people who ignore their health and just "accept that they're fat" are only doing a HUGE disservice to themselves for letting the body positivity narrative influence their health choices.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2022)

katana29 said:


> I don't understand how people can like being in a fat body, because it doesn't make you beautiful. Men, you have to take care of yourself and your body to please girls. Start with a simple thing, go to the gym and start working out. If you are lazy, you can go to the clinic for tonic weight loss surgery. I have heard that specialists in such fields are very professional about it and help people get rid of excess weight and become more beautiful and healthy.



Stop being fat and any mental-health related issues to overeating? My goodness, why didn't I think of that!?!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 7, 2022)

<===== [176. 20 lbs over]I'm trying a "One meal a day" thing. Hope it works.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> <===== [176. 20 lbs over]I'm trying a "One meal a day" thing. Hope it works.


I weigh nearly 260lbs, get weighed again in a week (had my blood drawn today to check my levels).  I'm hoping to get to swimming soon.


----------



## Flame (Mar 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> <===== [176. 20 lbs over]I'm trying a "One meal a day" thing. Hope it works.



why? that make it worse. in the end you will end up eating more.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

I weigh even more now, at 264lbs.  my test scores are about the best they've ever been.  my cholesterol is low for example.  my doctor said he's never seen that before.  most people's cholesterol is high, I guess is what he means.


----------



## HippyJ3 (Mar 26, 2022)

previously weighted 169 pounds, dropped 11 pounds in three and a half weeks just by walking back and forth between our living room and the kitchen for 2 hours everyday, 1 hour in the afternoon and 1 hour after dinner been doing it while watching TV or a movie, it's very effective when wearing a slimming belt that absorbs sweat from the waist while walking and taking psyllium fiber after dinner, Fiber removes the excess cholesterol inside the body through digestion so it's best to take one before going to bed. Still losing weight as the time of this writing. 

The effects are outstanding:

Based on personal experience:
- removes body pains and heart palpitations caused by cholesterol clogging the blood vessels and muscles
- cures insomnia
- cures shoulder stiffness 
- lowers cholesterol and stabilizes blood sugar levels which lowers the risk of diabetes, heart attack and stroke.
- improves concentration 

No need to go and pay for a gym membership and skipping meals, just keep on walking even in the comfort of your own home for a better life! 

Note: This is just a shared experience, the suggestion written above may not be applicable to everyone, you should consult a physician first before trying any slimming method that works best for you. All the best to all of your endeavors!


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 26, 2022)

Lost 3lbs then gained 2lbs. Make up my mind Body. sheesh


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

Flame said:


> When i see a person who is very overweight who is young too, first that comes to mind is what happened or didn't happen that person that made them become so overweight?
> 
> This thread is more to get an understanding why someone might gain so much weight its not a bashing or weight shaming.
> 
> ...


Modern nutrition is highly unnatural. If you dont get overweight you will other sorts of trouble. It is going to grind us all down eventually. The agricultural and industrial revolution were a mistake and humankind will learn this lesson eventually.


----------



## godreborn (May 25, 2022)

I got weighed yesterday.  267lbs, so I must be doing something right!  my computer chair only holds 275lbs.


----------



## SG854 (May 25, 2022)

I weigh 80 pounds and if want to ask why, I'm a midget.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 25, 2022)

I think one issue is the mindset. Plenty of overweight people can't imagine themselves thin, and that is harmful to the perception of self-value and to any intentions of losing weight. If we adopted the same attitude to cognition, no one would study to become a doctor or a lawyer, because we'd assume our current level of knowledge is unchangeable. And plenty of thin people gain weight once in a while, it's natural.

(Edited for clarity)


----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)

Haven't weighed myself in atleast 5 years or something, and i honestly just don't care.. The fact is, i'm confortable in how my body looks, so i wouldn't call myself skinny, underweight or anything like that, just lean. In the diet side of things i try to eliminate as much sugars & carbs as i possibly can, eating more plant based foods, limiting my dairy intake etc.


----------



## Nomado (May 26, 2022)

Mindset is real. I lost about 100lbs in last 2 years. I am now around 145lbs but I still see myself unchanged and obese. When I look in the mirror, I still see big protruding belly. Hard to shake that self-hating feeling of myself. But on the other hand that last 2 year was full of discipline and constant exercise. I didn't eat any sugar, flour, rice or any carbs and potato during that time. And almost no alcohol during that time. Funny how friends start talking about me changing suddenly but that was just me getting into good life style. Had to at least jump rope 30 minutes a day and 3 sets of 20 Sit-ups, push-ups, pull-ups and leg raises everyday since last fall. At first jump roping 30 minutes a day is a chore. Everything hurt and I was out of breath. But nowadays my Resting heart rate is in 40s. Feels amazing to be able to run 6km up a mountain with only 3 drops of sweat from forehead. I am able to run half a marathon without any preps. Definitely lose weight people. One might preach about loving your body or being comfortable with who you are etc... but I was at one time type 2 diabetic and had a popped blood vessel due to high blood pressure in my mid 20s. Now after losing weight, never have any such issues.


----------



## KitChan (May 26, 2022)

I developed a sugar intolerance last year and I've struggled to keep my weight up since changing my diet.

The amount of food is the same, I'm just not having anything with sugar in the ingredients list.

Actually had to increase my food intake to stay in a healthy weight range.


----------



## lokomelo (May 26, 2022)

I stopped eating pig, chicken and bull, and started to eat a lot of fish. Both my health and my wallet got way better.


----------



## Nomado (May 26, 2022)

KitChan said:


> I developed a sugar intolerance last year and I've struggled to keep my weight up since changing my diet.
> 
> The amount of food is the same, I'm just not having anything with sugar in the ingredients list.
> 
> Actually had to increase my food intake to stay in a healthy weight range.


after being on Keto diet for 2 years. The single worst feeling I experienced that I never felt before was getting full on carbs. It felt awful. In that last 2 years of my diet, I never felt full but also never felt hungry. I recently had some trauma and had to have stitches. During that time, I started eating carbs and sweets to console and also just to treat myself before I got better and it was not a good time. Hunger came back and headache from hungriness came back. I am back to Keto diet now tho and as I write it is 10PM and I had my meal of the day at 6:30AM and still not feeling hungry.


----------



## Nomado (May 26, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> I stopped eating pig, chicken and bull, and started to eat a lot of fish. Both my health and my wallet got way better.


I would become pescatarian if my country had access to sea. I like fish but before my age of 20, I only had fish once in my life. Perks of living in land locked country I guess. Pig, Chicken are more lighter meat but almost all of them are imported. My country is perhaps one of the most meat heavy nation in the world tho. People love pure fat here. Livestocks outnumber humans more than 22 times.


----------



## LoggerMan (May 26, 2022)

Becoming overweight is very natural, which is why it's important for parents to force their children to eat sensible amounts of calories. Give any animal unlimited tasty food and it will become overweight and humans are just another animal really. Sure we have awareness, but we also have appetites.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 26, 2022)

Going to extremes isn't necessary, and if not done properly it can cause its own health issues. What everyone should do, in my opinion, is to live a healthy lifestyle, with constant body activity (such as walking), plenty of water, moderate food portion sizes, not eating snacks between meals, regular meals with good foods and only eating less healthy foods occasionally. Being helped by a nutritionist and following their prepared meal plan can make a massive difference. The body will eventually catch up to the change in attitude.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

Gained 8 more pounds on a 1 meal a day diet. What's up with that? 

176 lbs to 184 lbs. weird.


----------



## Hayato213 (May 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Gained 8 more pounds on a 1 meal a day diet. What's up with that?
> 
> 176 lbs to 184 lbs. weird.



Im more curious what you eating ?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Gained 8 more pounds on a 1 meal a day diet. What's up with that?
> 
> 176 lbs to 184 lbs. weird.



The body is storing more fat (energy reserves) to compensate for the lack of regular meals.


----------



## lokomelo (May 26, 2022)

Nomado said:


> I would become pescatarian if my country had access to sea. I like fish but before my age of 20, I only had fish once in my life. Perks of living in land locked country I guess. Pig, Chicken are more lighter meat but almost all of them are imported. My country is perhaps one of the most meat heavy nation in the world tho. People love pure fat here. Livestocks outnumber humans more than 22 times.


I'm curious where you from now, Your flag shows Madagascar and your location says Rome (both not landlocked at all). Anyway, I'm guessing that bull meat is something culturally strong where you live, so if you will not feel nice to live without it, try eating it on soup, pasta or other recipes like that where you use much less meat, and can "hide" a lot of health stuff in the mix.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Im more curious what you eating ?



Fast foods [ie, mickey dees, jack in the box, etc] delivery


----------



## Hayato213 (May 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Fast foods [ie, mickey dees, jack in the box, etc] delivery



You need a low carb, low sugar diet.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> You need a low carb, low sugar diet.



True true. But I'm already feeling like I'm not full on My diet.

And I know, those other diets will have me feeling even more starved.


----------



## Hayato213 (May 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> True true. But I'm already feeling like I'm not full on My diet.
> 
> And I know, those other diets will have me feeling even more starved.



Try to drink lemon water, you can eat three meals a day and still lose weight if you eat and exercise properly, I been on a salad type diet, mostly ordering food from sweetgreen and so far I have dropped some weight.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> True true. But I'm already feeling like I'm not full on My diet.
> 
> And I know, those other diets will have me feeling even more starved.


Taco Bell is not a diet, Larry.

If I were you I'd keep me busy with protein.

If you're eating once a day (I've eaten like that nearly all my life, so I'm literally used to) I'd implement légumes everyday.

A handful of nuts before and after the only meal of the day will keep you in shape.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 4, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Taco Bell is not a diet, Larry.
> 
> If I were you I'd keep me busy with protein.
> 
> ...



It's a Del Taco-taco. Not Taco Bell. so there. 


lol jk .


----------



## Revie (Jun 4, 2022)

I think parenting plays a big part in this. 
The parents _often _decide what food they have in the house and prepare for dinner.

For example, families where the parents don't drink soda like cola probably wont start buying it just for their younging. Thus the kid will never really get addicted to it. Same goes for fast food etc


----------



## KitChan (Jun 5, 2022)

Revie said:


> I think parenting plays a big part in this.
> The parents _often _decide what food they have in the house and prepare for dinner.
> 
> For example, families where the parents don't drink soda like cola probably wont start buying it just for their younging. Thus the kid will never really get addicted to it. Same goes for fast food etc


Kids will still get exposed to it by their friends at school and then nag their parents.


----------



## Revie (Jun 5, 2022)

KitChan said:


> Kids will still get exposed to it by their friends at school and then nag their parents.


Sure, but it probably wont be as bad.


----------



## appleburger (Jun 9, 2022)

Weight loss is extremely well understood now and very well documented.

It's energy balance.  Nothing more.  Going low carb doesn't mean *anything *for fat loss.  You can go low protein, carb, or fat and still lose weight.  The reasoning for lowering one group over another will depend on your goals.

Generally, it's wise to go for a high protein, high carb, low fat diet when trying to cut body fat down.  Reason being:


Protein builds muscle.  The notion of "I don't want to look like a thumb" is preposterous, because that's not going to happen easily.  You'll likely need steroids and a damned near perfect routine + diet for 4+ years, with lucky genetics to boot.  Those people do not represent a couple years of muscle building - not a single one of them.  You'll likely want to build muscle for a year or two at least, male or female.  You need protein for that, so high protein is a good idea.
Carbs are your main energy source.  Simply put, with a carb deficit you're going to feel tired as fuck.  That's going to severely impact exercise.  If you want to go the keto route, you're free to do so, just understand that is has ZERO impact on the effectiveness of weight loss.  That is a proven, observational fact.  Once ketogenesis kicks in, you should start to feel MUCH better, so you'll have to suffer with some major energy loss for a while before that happens.  I personally hated it when I tried it.
Fat is responsible for a lot, typically mental & hormonal functions.  This is the one macronutrient you can cut back fairly large on with minimal impact, though.  An average guy can get away with 20g of fat per day without side effects.  That's why many athletes choose to go low fat when they're cutting body fat down. 
If any of you are interested in adopting a fitness lifestyle, I cannot recommend it enough.  The energy and mental clarity is stronger than taking an adderall on one of your rough days, but it's consistent.  You just feel like your body is operating like it should.  I sometimes tell people I feel like I have the energy of a little kid again.

The r/fitness subreddit can be pretty toxic (especially the mods), but their wiki is a fantastic resource, and very easy to follow.  It will give you everything you need to know.  Their weekly threads are good for getting advice, but I wouldn't bother making a post.  Almost all of them are blocked.  I think it was honestly inevitable with it being a default sub.  Before the mods got ban heavy we saw "why am I not losing weight" posts every hour that could be answered by reading the wiki.

I'd also highly recommend Buff Dudes and Jeff Nippard on Youtube.  Very entertaining videos, and they back up what they talk about with research - not just results.

Lastly, I wanna shout out cronometer.  It's helpful for tracking your macronutrients and micronutrients.  You don't have to worry about micronutrients for your fat loss, but it's huge for overall health.  So, your skin, overall mood, sleep, joint pain, and many, many other functions are heavily impacted by the micronutrients.  I waited a good year before I focused on them.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 9, 2022)

My vlogger of choice is Jeff Cavaliere, Athlean-X on Youtube. While mostly focused on exercise, he has very good videos on nutrition. But nothing replaces consultations with a proper nutritionist, certified with a college degree in Nutrition Sciences or directly related.


----------



## appleburger (Jun 10, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> My vlogger of choice is Jeff Cavaliere, Athlean-X on Youtube. While mostly focused on exercise, he has very good videos on nutrition. But nothing replaces consultations with a proper nutritionist, certified with a college degree in Nutrition Sciences or directly related.


Jeff is great, I appreciate his attention to detail with form on exercises.

As for the nutritionist comment, I really think that completely depends on your needs.  Nutritionists are a fantastic resource, of course, but typically you would consult one to personally maximize (usually professional athletes), or to help troubleshoot and adjust for dietary restrictions.  Some food intolerances cause issues with skin, stomach, hair, etc. for people.

When it comes to things like weight loss & building muscle, though, a nutritionist would be a premium for the most basic information.  So, I'd recommend seeing your primary doctor if you ever feel you may need one, and letting them refer you if they feel you'd benefit, just to avoid spending a lot of money for basic advice.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 10, 2022)

@appleburger I really think a nutritionist is necessary to create a meal plan, to follow the process and to provide a certain level of commitment. Even if by any chance one would manage to come up with a great meal plan by oneself (which, if we go by this thread, almost no one has done), having regular appointments with a nutritionist prevents one from constantly delaying their diet (e.g. "I'll start next week", "I'll give it a rest this week and restart the next").


----------



## appleburger (Jun 10, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @appleburger I really think a nutritionist is necessary to create a meal plan, to follow the process and to provide a certain level of commitment. Even if by any chance one would manage to come up with a great meal plan by oneself (which, if we go by this thread, no one has done it), having regular appointments with a nutritionist prevents one from constantly delaying their diet (e.g. "I'll start next week", "I'll give it a rest this week and restart the next").


It's an option - it's not necessary.  Just ask your family doctor before you shell out money for a specialist.  They may be more than sufficient to help you with a meal plan.  I'm going to guess you've never visited a nutritionist before (no offense meant), because they'd likely recommend this, too.  My ex had allergies and we saw her nutritionist bi-weekly for years, so I do have some experience with them.



> Even if by any chance one would manage to come up with a great meal plan by oneself (which, if we go by this thread, no one has done it)


This, again, depends on the goal and person.  I've made plenty of meal plans that worked very well for my goals.  I'm happy to share them if you'd like.  I love this stuff.  Meal plans for optimizing long distance running, or for power, or for allergies, etc. can be more challenging to build and may require help.

I get that not being a nutrition nerd makes a nutritionist sound appealing, but I promise you're better off asking your family doctor about it first.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 10, 2022)

@appleburger I have visited a family doctor. Let's not enter the realm of assumptions.

Add: I've visited nutritionists too. I only write about what I know.


----------



## appleburger (Jun 10, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @appleburger I have visited a family doctor. Let's not enter the realm of assumptions.


Sorry, I meant having seen a nutritionist.  That was poorly worded.  Edited for clarity.  It'd be very bold of me to assume you've never been to a doctor, lol


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Jun 13, 2022)

suggest them to buy a kinect and show them that workout is exciting through a game


----------



## gokuguy (Jun 14, 2022)

I believe that the biggest factor for a lot of people is ignorance (hear me out...). You can't prevent (or fix) something effectively without knowing the cause of the problem, and the common solutions given aren't informative enough. The common answers to becoming healthier are to "just eat better" or "just exercise more". Depending on how their lifestyle habits are currently set, that really doesn't tell anyone much. It leaves huge questions out there, like "how do I know how much to eat?" or "what exercises are right for me, and how long and often should I do them?". 

At the end of the day, weight loss/gain comes from calorie intake vs calories burned; its different for everyone, and no one answer is correct. Its super important, especially if you have determined you have a weight problem, to do your research and find out whats right for you, or reach out to a professional that can help you figure it out. 

Obviously there are other factors that go into this, but I feel that if people were better educated and understood their own bodies more, we'd see a healthier society.

Post-thoughts: Not sure where to put this, but I must clarify that when I talk about a "weight problem", I am referring to those that are unhealthy, and take a toll on the person's health.


----------



## Minox (Jun 14, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> The body is storing more fat (energy reserves) to compensate for the lack of regular meals.


This is not a thing.

More than likely you ended up eating more than expected during that one meal a day due to increased feeling of hungriness or stopped moving as much as you did before decreasing your burned calories.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 14, 2022)

Minox said:


> This is not a thing.



It's the first thing you get on Google. It's also what every nutritionist told me.


----------



## corradoutah (Aug 22, 2022)

Well, some people lose their weight during depression/stressful situations others gain weight. It depends on a genetic and personal attitude. Personally, I lost around 20kgs during my depression, I was unable to eat, and I didn't care much about my weight during this period. In another situation, my friend got around 30 kgs during his bad period, and it took him some time to recover his weight back to normal. His situation helped a lot with liposuction and a good diet plus gym. If any of you are too overweight, liposuction is a good step to start with. In my opinion, here's the link to the service that helped my friend with this problem https://gartnerplasticsurgery.com/liposuction-new-jersey/.


----------



## appleburger (Aug 22, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> It's the first thing you get on Google. It's also what every nutritionist told me.
> 
> View attachment 313781


Jesus Christ, y'all need to be more responsible with how you validate information.  The metabolic effect from meal frequency is so beyond negligible for this conversation.  Same goes for thermogenesis - eating in a deficit is how you lose weight, and it's very well understood.  These other 'effects' are thrown out to get clicks from those who fool themselves into thinking there 'must be something else'.  As a very quick example, walking up a flight of stairs will boost your metabolism far more than any frequency or thermogenic effect would.  Green tea's metabolic boosting requires 1 gallon+ per day and the effect is also largely negligible, even though marketers are technically telling the truth.

The lot of you are looking at loose correlations here and deluding yourselves.  Pay attention to the actual science, please.  A loosely quoted point from a webmd article is lazy, 3rd grade book report level nonsense.  Just pull up a youtube video on how weight loss works if you can't be bothered to actually read on your own.  Jeff Nippard is a great example of a youtuber who backs everything up with science, because that's obviously the best info you're going to get.  Biolayne is a great resource for learning more about the low-level biology side of things.

While it's frustrating to see some of you refusing to do your own homework, I'll reiterate that getting fat is *fine* and you don't need to beat yourselves up about any *failures *you've had in this arena.  It's fine, and I'd argue human nature to struggle with this - same goes for any other task that involves giving up short term reward for long term benefit.  *Every one struggles with that reality on some level or another; whether it's food, TV, being a workaholic, w/e.*

I'd advice giving yourselves a break and educating yourself on this topic if you truly care and want to reap the benefits.  If you want some more advice you really ought to join some sort of fitness forum where you can get some better help from those who nerd out on this stuff.  My two biggest passions are video games and fitness, so I can't help but want to show you all the light when I read some of this.  It's the equivalent of Moms thinking GTA is responsible for school shootings today.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 22, 2022)

corradoutah said:


> Well, some people lose their weight during depression/stressful situations others gain weight. It depends on a genetic and personal attitude.



True. I'm one of those who gain with my depression and stress. That's why gaming helps me out with this.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 22, 2022)

appleburger said:


> Jesus Christ, y'all need to be more responsible with how you validate information.



I can say the same to you, I am responsible in how I validate information. I shouldn't even bother answering this poor behaviour of yours.


----------



## appleburger (Aug 22, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I can say the same to you, I am responsible in how I validate information. I shouldn't even bother answering this poor behaviour of yours.


No, you can't. 

And it's not personal, but you're info is clearly foolish and I don't feel bad informing people of that.  My response was a bit spicy, but if you go post that in fitness circles you're going to be met with similar responses for posting information ignorantly when others are asking for help.  The internet can be a bit cruel, I'll give you that, but you asked for it.

Also, for real, nothing personal against you - I'm heavily criticizing your post, but I've been slammed for posting something very similar to you in the past when I first went on reddit asking for help on this stuff years back.  So, I'm not clean of this behavior either.  I'm ultimately trying to help you all.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 22, 2022)

@appleburger That's not really reasonable at all. Get some help. I don't know if I'm right or wrong, but my sources are as solid as I can get. You just rant. Everyone can write a lot and be condescendingly unpleasant. That doesn't mean you're right. If that's how you go through life, I'm very sorry of whoever has to deal with you.


----------



## appleburger (Aug 22, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @appleburger That's not really reasonable at all. Get some help. I don't know if I'm right or wrong, but my sources are as solid as I can get. You just rant. Everyone can write a lot and be condescendingly unpleasant. That doesn't mean you're right. If that's how you go through life, I'm very sorry of whoever has to deal with you.


Yes, I'm mean and you're upset. 

To be very clear, you posting information ignorantly and refusing to acknowledge that doesn't necessarily earn my respect, but I'm giving it to you on the benefit of the doubt anyway because I can understand why you're upset with my response.  Notice how I'm making it excessively clear I'm not attacking you personally - I'm attacking your bad information.  You are trying to defend yourself by attacking me personally.  You do not know me and are drawing a lot of assumptions about me.  You are disrespecting me - not the other way around.

*Your post is glaringly wrong, though, hate it or not.*  Even the lightest googling on weight loss refutes your post absolutely outright.  You literally googled the answer you were looking for - that's begging the question: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question - it's a common trap we can all fall into if we're not careful, but it is foolish, and it's worth noting.

You'd fare much better searching for 'weight loss' somewhere where you can access research, or somebody who's discussing the research.  I like Jama: https://jamanetwork.com/searchresults?q=weight loss&allSites=1&SearchSourceType=1&exPrm_qqq={DEFAULT_BOOST_FUNCTION}%22weight%20loss%22&exPrm_hl.q=weight%20loss

If you're curious about thermogenesis or metabolic rate studies, then you should be searching for them in a non-biased way for more honest results.  If that's too much work, then check out those youtube channels I posted.

Don't concern yourself whether one of us is right or not, and just test what each of us are saying against the science.  Me correcting your post doesn't earn me any brownie points, that's not worth anybody worrying about.  If all of this is too 'mean' for you to address then you are free to abort the conversation, just do yourself the favor of actually looking into fitness from a Science perspective when you get the chance.

EDIT - jama is not a forum btw, it's a research paper network.  This user just didn't read what I posted very carefully.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 22, 2022)

Flame said:


> When i see a person who is very overweight who is young too, first that comes to mind is what happened or didn't happen that person that made them become so overweight?
> 
> This thread is more to get an understanding why someone might gain so much weight its not a bashing or weight shaming.
> 
> ...



So i dont think its strictly bad foods, but yes its definitely genetics, and where im  not an expert in metabolism, i imagine that it has something to do with the body seeing this large consumption as important, so it keeps the weight on because it thinks it needs to.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 22, 2022)

@appleburger I'm not trusting a regular discussion forum of empiric experience over the information and methods of all five nutritionists I consulted through life and a peer-reviewed, respected website. Because I do have empiric experience of the three-hour window. Also, if you answer me again in the tone you're keeping, I'm reporting you for harassment.


----------



## appleburger (Aug 22, 2022)

So, I'll conclude my thought on this idea for anyone on this thread who's following along the broader discussion - this brings up an important topic related to answering your fitness (or any) questions if you want to avoid bullshit, because* this highlights a big reason why the diet marketing industry is so successful:

You'll want to avoid conflating anecdotal evidence with empirical evidence.*  Empirical evidence offers up data points - not conclusions.  That's the crux of correlation vs. causation.  There are plenty of writeups on this very specific point, but here's an example: https://mlelawfirm.com/blog/anecdotal-v-empirical-evidence/

So, if I ate 20 times a day and lose weight, I don't have a real point to be made and need to be careful about the conclusions I draw.  Nicolas Cage movies and cheese consumption rise together, ice cream sales scale with murder rates, as well as many other ludicrous  claims that can be called "empirical evidence" by anyone who believes this simply means observation, which in fact false.

This is why we have sites showing this absurd logic, here: https://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-correlations

If I were to recommend one video for everyone here who'd like to get started on getting into great shape, it'd be this one - I feel it's a really great starting point - guys or girls:


And again, we're all fools, just learning as we go at the end of the day - it's good to keep informing yourself.  Talking about it with others is a great starting point.  Don't hold it against your past self for not being in shape - just keep your eye on the prize, work on it slowly & easily, and don't shame yourself for slipping - it's part of the process!  It really is a lifestyle adjustment, and it's very, very worth pursuing.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 22, 2022)

appleburger said:


> So, if I ate 20 times a day and lose weight, I don't have a real point to be made and need to be careful about the conclusions I draw.



I don't know why you wrote a text about correlation vs causation, but I agree with your platitude, people need to be careful with their conclusions because they could be based on incomplete or unsustained data.


----------



## appleburger (Aug 22, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I don't know why you wrote a text about correlation vs causation, but I agree with your platitude, people need to be careful with the conclusions they draw, they may be based on incomplete or unsustained data.


I predicated that with: "Empirical evidence offers up data points - not conclusions. That's the crux of correlation vs. causation." - my goal being to point out how easily we all fall into that trap; we're basically wired for it.  Your meal frequency comments fall right into that category - simple mistake that many have made, myself included.

And, I'd like to point out as an aside, while meal timing/frequency is negligible for weight loss, that doesn't discount the practice. We've just come to realize that it doesn't help in a meaningful way for weight loss.

Jama isn't a forum by the way - it's a research paper network.  I'm not suggesting everyone pore through entire research papers to answer a fitness question, but it's good to have the sources on hand to check against what you read/watch when trying to figure out how stuff works.  I like the ones I've posted about here, because they link directly to the research, so I feel they're a very reliable source of information that's easy to digest.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 22, 2022)

appleburger said:


> I predicated that with: "Empirical evidence offers up data points - not conclusions. That's the crux of correlation vs. causation." - my goal being to point out how easily we all fall into that trap; we're basically wired for it.  Your meal frequency comments fall right into that category - simple mistake that many have made, myself included.
> 
> And, I'd like to point out as an aside, while meal timing/frequency is negligible for weight loss, that doesn't discount the practice. We've just come to realize that it doesn't help in a meaningful way for weight loss.
> 
> Jama isn't a forum by the way - it's a research paper network.  I'm not suggesting everyone pore through entire research papers to answer a fitness question, but it's good to have the sources on hand to check against what you read/watch when trying to figure out how stuff works.  I like the ones I've posted about here, because they link directly to the research, so I feel they're a very reliable source of information that's easy to digest.



My post doesn't fall into the trap of correlation vs causation, because I'm not basing my point on empiric experience - you are. I provided a source that people can check, and referred a personal source that is the nutrition appointments I've been through, but that is something people would need to go through themselves out there. Note that a few months ago (but still on this page) you went on a diatribe against nutritionists, maybe you don't like that their scientific facts clash against the narrative peddled in your fitness circuits.

I know what Jama is, I checked the link, it's empty. Anyway, it's a mistake to just check academic papers to validate our position, because scientific studies answer very specific effects and it's the overall study of all of them that give us the answers to questions. A person requires a progressive knowledge, built over years of study, to understand several scientific studies and not extrapolate from them. Also, a scientific study may not be peer reviewed.


----------



## appleburger (Aug 22, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> My post doesn't fall into the trap of correlation vs causation, because I'm not basing my point on empiric experience - you are


Uh....


> Dark_Phoras:
> Because I do have empiric experience of the three-hour window.


Anyway...


> I know what Jama is, I checked the link, it's empty. Anyway, it's a mistake to just check academic papers to validate our position, because scientific studies answer very specific effects and it's the overall study of all of them that give us the answers to questions. A person requires a progressive knowledge, built over years of study, to understand several scientific studies and not extrapolate from them. Also, a scientific study may not be peer reviewed.



It's an overwhelming consensus - you really aren't taking the bone when I'm handing it directly to you.

And then you dismiss literally all of Scientific research because it's 'too specific'?  We're talking about meal frequency for fat loss - *that's easily testable and is not new information.  *This is fitness 101 stuff and it's embarrassing that you keep trying to "yeah huh" me instead of reading for 5 minutes so we can all get back to reality.  Stop trying to die on a hill you so poorly made.  Your 5, totally real and certified nutritionists all need to be fired or removed from your fantasy land.  You should also consider reading how calories work so you can stop wasting so much money on these totally real and very professional and smart nutritionists.

What you're confusing for 'rants' and 'diatribes' is a lame attempt at dismissing what I'm saying because you don't like it.  I also did not speak against nutritionists, I even told you I've been to one for a decent number of years.  you need to actually READ, dude.  I'll bookend this - feel free to write this off as another delusional rant all you want.  I can be a dick on forums, I'm okay with owning that.  At least I'm self aware.

EDIT: Cranky as this post may be, I *DO* wish you the best on the fitness journey, I don't need you to be 100% on my side here at the end of the day.  You all just keep going at it and I'm sure you'll all do well


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 22, 2022)

A whole text ignoring the source I provided and failing to provide one yourself. You better bookend this, alright. You added nothing in three or so hours of discussion. It also goes to show that forum users aren't a credible source of information - if a person wants to get an informed opinion, they should go to a specialist.

P.S.: your "source"






Beyond the WebMD source I shared earlier, allow me to share additional sources with a quick Google search:

Dr. Edward Bitok, DrPH, MS, RDN, assistant professor, Department of Nutrition & Dietetics at the LLU School of Allied Health Professions ; Dr. Priya Khorana, D.Ed — doctor of Nutrition Education ; Stacy Tucker, RN, nutrition expert for Almeda Labs

The wait time between meals should be between three and five hours (...) This waiting period is ideal because it is the average time it takes for the stomach's contents to be emptied into the small intestine after a standard meal. Waiting this long will also ensure that a true appetite has returned to sustain the body instead of just eating out of habit or as an emotional response.

A wait of six to eight hours between meals can cause problems in your everyday activities, as it can lead to a lack of focus, acidity, irritation (hangry), shakiness, low energy, low blood sugar levels, and eventually, over-eating. Waiting too long can also lead to long-term health complications such as low blood sugar levels.

Center for Healthy Eating and Activity Research (CHEAR), University of California San Diego

The goal is to eat every 3 to 4 hours in order to keep your blood sugar consistent and for your stomach to optimally digest. Setting this schedule consistently across days can also help curb overeating which can lead to bloating or indigestion. In general, scheduling what and when you eat will help you maintain a balanced diet and create a more stable energy source, as your metabolism will be engaged at optimal levels all day long.


----------



## appleburger (Aug 22, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> A whole text ignoring the source I provided and failing to provide one yourself. You better bookend this, alright. You added nothing in three or so hours of discussion. It also goes to show that forum users aren't a credible source of information - if a person wants to get an informed opinion, they should go to a specialist.
> 
> P.S.: your "source"
> 
> View attachment 323789


Fine I'll take the bait!  Lol but this is it - only because you practically begged me 

Lol why do you think that's 'my source'?  I'm tempted to rant about why reading is good for you, but if you're too lazy to look any of this up, then here's 3 studies I found in 3 seconds on pubmed:

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31034009/
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/25862614/
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19943985/

You've only hoisted yourself by your own petard, here.  Jama also works just fine for me, see screenshot.  There are plenty of other similar networks you can use to find papers on this stuff, which I'm sure you know, as somebody who knows how to validate information.


----------



## appleburger (Aug 22, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> A whole text ignoring the source I provided and failing to provide one yourself. You better bookend this, alright. You added nothing in three or so hours of discussion. It also goes to show that forum users aren't a credible source of information - if a person wants to get an informed opinion, they should go to a specialist.
> 
> P.S.: your "source"
> 
> ...


The rest of what you added is all very valid, and worth talking about; I responded before your edit.  I refuted specifically your weight loss claim.  We can talk more some other time if you want to hash that out, though - I really do have to go now.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm on the Atkins diet


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 22, 2022)

appleburger said:


> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31034009/
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/25862614/
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19943985/



First source isn't related to my point. In some northern european countries it's common for people to eat a lot for one meal and snack the rest of the day. This study is verifying the results of balancing the food intake that transforms those snacks and the large meal into regular meals.

Second and third sources are an attempt to replicate the results of other studies. The third study denies what I wrote; the second wasn't conclusive - the most frequent occurrence in science, things don't always work the same way. Studies can also be faulty for several reasons that the investigators couldn't control and that impacts the result. Either way, the 3-hour argument is peer-reviewed, which means that there were a lot of studies that could replicate the result and it became with a considerable consensus. So these loose studies that couldn't replicate the result are moot.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 22, 2022)

They go to fast food chains almost daily, order fast food via delivery food apps, watch shows about overweight people, etc.. If people don't take care of their own health then no one will.

The West glorifies fatness as if it's a good thing.

I like a juicy burger with french fries and a beer, but it's not something I'd do every day. Do I order it? No, I just cook/fry it and add what I want.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)

You won't get away with eating processed foods for long, with a fast metabolism.. 
Also, *sugar* is the single component to watch out for. Don't ignore it just 'cause you're still in your 20's or 30's thinking it can't/won't affect you. It does and it will. 
One can do research on the internet regarding the effects of sugar consumption..


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 23, 2022)

End of the day it's calories in vs calories out. People will make all kinds of excuses but they likely get little to no exercise and eat too much trash.



Marc_LFD said:


> I like a juicy burger with french fries and a beer, but it's not something I'd do every day. Do I order it? No, I just cook/fry it and add what I want.


Do you also brew yourself a nice IPA or lager? If not it's a fun hobby and the three hours of stirring is a great arm workout.


----------



## appleburger (Aug 23, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> First source isn't related to my point. In some northern european countries it's common for people to eat a lot for one meal and snack the rest of the day. This study is verifying the results of balancing the food intake that transforms those snacks and the large meal into regular meals.
> 
> Second and third sources are an attempt to replicate the results of other studies. The third study denies what I wrote; the second wasn't conclusive - the most frequent occurrence in science, things don't always work the same way. Studies can also be faulty for several reasons that the investigators couldn't control and that impacts the result. Either way, the 3-hour argument is peer-reviewed, which means that there were a lot of studies that could replicate the result and it became with a considerable consensus. So these loose studies that couldn't replicate the result are moot.


Your 'point' was:



> The body is storing more fat (energy reserves) to compensate for the lack of regular meals.


Which is bullshit.  Stop trying to dress it into something else and acting like I walked in here with a radical idea that needs to be proven to you, just because you're unwilling to actually put the work in.  Weight loss is not a mystery, and only fools think there's more to it than Caloric deficit (in any meaningful way).  

I know you're arguing from ignorance, and I know you realize that at some level.  It's incredibly obvious.  You're trying to move the goalpost now.  That's a tell tale sign of somebody who refuses to reflect on these discussions.  Go back and read our convo and I think you'll see I'm trying to help more than anything.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 23, 2022)

@appleburger I'm not moving any goalposts. You're always isolating bits of what I write and share and acting like that's everything that I've written and shared. I return to my original post:






So yes, by waiting too long between meals or snacks, the body enters in starvation mode, storing fat and burning muscle. On the other hand, by eating regularly, the body's metabolism is optimized and doesn't enter into starvation mode. I'm not answering you further.


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 23, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> So yes, by waiting too long between meals or snacks, the body enters in starvation mode, storing fat and burning muscle. On the other hand, by eating regularly, the body's metabolism is optimized and doesn't enter into starvation mode. I'm not answering you further.


Did you read the WebMD link in your post? The only mention of "starvation mode" is in the claims of this Cruise person. WebMD says this diet can work as it has a caloric restriction where you are eating several small portions throughout the day.

But just not eating for several hours and your body goes berserk is complete hogwash. Someone who is diabetic could have issues due to blood glucose levels. But someone who is type 2, with regular exercise and a controlled diet can reverse this.

There have been studies and people have proven that intermittent fasting can work. A common method is to fast for 16-18 hours a day, and then eat within a 6-8 hour window. This goes against eating every three hours. And maybe people have successfully used it to lose weight.

The most important part of dieting is controlling what you eat. Eat something filling like meat, oatmeal, or nuts and you won't feel hungry in only three hours. If you do small exercises throughout the day, it's even possible to put your body in a mode where it wants to keep burning your fat reserves rather than increasing them.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 23, 2022)

Eating shit and junk food willy nilly and then not realizing their metabolism slowed...but still eating the same way...one day you look in the mirror and it hits you

- Source i'm working on this now. Avoiding sugar altogether, no soda and lots of water.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 15, 2022)

My sister lives with me and she's almost constantly eating which I don't understand why, due to it she's gotten "bigger" and food vanishes, plus she doesn't care much about the cost of energy she wastes. However, when she has to pay up she starts crying or something to feel pity for her. Family. 

Thru a day, I'll drink a coffee in the morning with two cookies, then for lunch it tends to be a decent meal which fills me up for the whole day. That's it for me, yet she's never full.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 15, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> My sister lives with me and she's almost constantly eating which I don't understand why, due to it she's gotten "bigger" and food vanishes, plus she doesn't care much about the cost of energy she wastes. However, when she has to pay up she starts crying or something to feel pity for her. Family.
> 
> Thru a day, I'll drink a coffee in the morning with two cookies, then for lunch it tends to be a decent meal which fills me up for the whole day. That's it for me, yet she's never full.


The obvious solution here is to burn her for heat.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 15, 2022)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> The obvious solution here is to burn her for heat.


While you are obviously joking, it is noteworthy that some planet saving women need more calories than Arnold Schwarzenegger in his prime to maintain their whale-like appearance.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 15, 2022)

Flame said:


> One thing i hear is genetics, which i believe and most science research confirm unless its a very rare disease. most people should be able to lose weight with good diet and exercise.



Genetics is a factor. Ectomorph, mesomorph, endomorph. But anyone can, in theory, achieve "best case" of the body type in which they were born. What might be a bigger factor is neurodevelopmental effects on the brain during early childhood, from foods that infants and toddlers are getting in developed countries that never existed before the 20th century. Refined sweets for the little ones is starting to look the the big no-no. My wife, who is Japanese, says "duh." She didn't let our daughter have anything really sweet until she was 3 years old, except a small (small) piece of cake on her birthday. A snack was dry plain Cheerios. Not "Honey Nut" .... plain.


https://medicalxpress.com/news/2022-09-scientists-obesity-neurodevelopmental-disorder.html


----------



## City (Oct 23, 2022)

Flame said:


> When i see a person who is very overweight who is young too, first that comes to mind is what happened or didn't happen that person that made them become so overweight?
> 
> This thread is more to get an understanding why someone might gain so much weight its not a bashing or weight shaming.
> 
> ...


I used to be extremely obese due to a car accident that made me temporarily unable to be as active as I used to be and very depressed. I used food as a way to comfort myself and everyone knows how great junk food can feel. It’s literally manufactured to be irresistible. Some junk food can be very cheap too.


Took me a while to get out of the vicious cycle (you can find my story in the fitness group), but let me tell you one thing: people did NOT help. People treating me like a subhuman, a joke, “ew” and so on wasn’t helpful the slightest. The only people you can count on are other fatties, but only the ones that are also trying to get fitter.

Once you go from getting laughed at by people to “excuse me sir” when they’re in your way, you realize just how awful people are to the ugly and fat just for funzies. They don’t give a shit about “pushing them to be healthy”. It’s like saying that high school bullies are tough to nerds to help them sharpen up.


----------

